# Mindestmaße für Hecht, Zander, Aal und Schleie



## Thomas. (23. Oktober 2021)

angeregt von dem Thema Fangbegrenzung Ostsee Dorsch für Angler 2022* habe ich mir mal Gedanken zu den Mindestmaßen(MM) einiger Süßwasser Fische gemacht, ich muss gestehen das diese mich Persönlich nicht wirklich interessiert haben da ich in den NL alles zurück setzen darf, und in der BRD fange ich so gut wie nie, und wenn nicht meinen Zielfisch  und dieser rutscht mir meist aus den Händen oder ist geschützt, hat nicht das MM usw.

wie gesagt über Mindestmaße habe ich nicht nachgedacht(obwohl ich die meisten für NRW Ungefär im Kopf habe) , jetzt habe ich mal die Mindestmaße von Aal, Hecht, Zander und Schleie (ich gehe mal davon aus das diese zu den beleibtesten Süßwasser Speisefischen gehören) der Bundesländer überflogen, und war überrascht, ein Hecht, Zander hat ein MM im schnitt von 45cm ein Aal von 50cm eine Schleie von 25cm.
mal im ernst, ein Hecht oder Zander von 45cm, wenn ich von dem den Kopf und Schwanz entferne was bleibt da an cm über? und über das Gewicht vom dem was zum verzehr überbleibt möchte ich gar nicht erst nach denken, und Aal 50cm Schleie 25cm bleibt da überhaupt was von über?
Ich gönne jedem seinen zum Verzehr bestimmten Fisch, aber die  Mindestmaße finde ich ein wenig zu gering und müssten meiner Meinung nach deutlich erhöht werden und eben so müsste ein Maximalmaß eingeführt werden, und man könnte über eine Entnahmegrenze nachdenken (wäre ein anderes Thema darf aber drüber diskutiert werden).
zb. bei den MM für Hecht sind Bremen und HH für mich auf den richtigen weg.   

was haltet ihr von den Mindestmaßen?  für Hecht, Zander, Aal und Schleie 

*OT
ich habe von Dorsch keine Ahnung, habe Gegoogelt = bis zu 150cm? aber ein Mindestmaß von 38cm? lächerlich.


----------



## Niklas32 (23. Oktober 2021)

Sehe ich sehr ähnlich. An einem 50er Hecht ist nahezu nichts verwertbares dran. 
Beim Aal finde ich das Maß in Ordnung. Gerade die 50er Aale haben für mich persönlich eine schöne Küchengröße. Deutlich größere Schmecken mir einfach nicht mehr. Daher würde ich diese dann zurücksetzen.


----------



## Bilch (23. Oktober 2021)

Für den Fischbestand sind große, geschlechtsreife Fische wichtig und nur ein kleines Prozent der Kleinen schafft es groß zu werden. Mindestmaß finde ich aus dieser Sicht eine eher unwichtige Kategorie. Weil ich ein gegner von C&R bin, finde ich eine Fangbegrenzung am sinnvollsten. Nachdem eine gewisse Fischzahl gefangen ist, ist für dieses Jahr dann Schluss. Die zweite für mich akzeptable Option wäre auch eine Begrenzung der Kartenzahl für ein gewisses Gewässer.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Oktober 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Nachdem eine gewisse Fischzahl gefangen ist, ist für dieses Jahr dann Schluss.



Das fnde ich zB ganz schlecht. Dann dürfte man ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt ja gar nicht mehr angeln gehen.
Ich gehe ja nicht angeln weil ich davon leben muss, sondern weil es mir Freude macht(und wenn hin und wieder ein Fisch in der Pfanne landet ist das ein schöner Nebeneffekt).


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Oktober 2021)

Höhere Mindestmaße haben schon was. 
So blieben jedenfalls mehr Fische im Wasser(da die maßigen in mind. 90% der Fälle eh mitgenommen werden).


----------



## fishhawk (23. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Bilch schrieb:


> Für den Fischbestand sind große, geschlechtsreife Fische wichtig


Deshalb hat man in Hamburger Fischereirecht z.B. für eine Reihe heimischer Fischarten Entnahmefenster eingeführt.



Bilch schrieb:


> Nachdem eine gewisse Fischzahl gefangen ist, ist für dieses Jahr dann Schluss


So wird das an einigen Lachsflüssen gemacht.  Also bezogen auf das Gewässer, nicht auf den Angler.



Bilch schrieb:


> Begrenzung der Kartenzahl für ein gewisses Gewässer.


Ist in Bayern z.B. behördlich geregelt wie viel Erlaubnisscheine pro Hektar je nach Gewässer erlaubt sind.  Der Bewirtschafter kann aber natürlich noch strengere Kontingentierungen erlassen.  Wird z.B. an einigen Salmonidenstrecken so gemacht.

Ich finde es schade, dass an den meisten Gewässern solche Regelungen überhaupt notwendig sind.

Gibt aber auch kleinere Vereine, wo man solche Beschränkungen gar nicht braucht, weil man sich die richtigen Mitglieder aussuchen kann.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Oktober 2021)

Probleme von Menschen, die offensichtlich zu wenig fangen?
Ich will das alles so bleibt wie es ist und vor allem das keine Küchenfenster eingeführt werden, welches nur zur Vorratshaltung von kapitalen Fischen führen soll!
Damit jeder von den losern auch seinen möglichst großen Fisch bekommt?
Geht und lernt es richtig zu angeln und lasst die Allgemeinheit der Angler mit dieser Scheixxe in Ruhe!

Jürgen


----------



## Kanal-Angler (23. Oktober 2021)

Man sollte es so halten wie in den Niederlanden (Holland) alles was über 70 cm. ist sollte grundsätzlich auch in Deutschland zurückgesetzt werden, das schont die Leich bereiten Fische und vergrößert wie in den Niederlanden das, auch bei uns öfters mal ein 1m.. Fisch gefangen wird. 
Auch den Barsch sollte man erst mit einer Größe ab 25 bis 35 cm. entnehmen dürfen. 

Vor allem sollte man aber das Catch & Release bei uns wieder einführen in Holland ist das Gang und gebe das man seine gefangenen Fische wieder zurücksetzen darf. Catch & Release ist *keine* *qualvolle* Angelmethode wenn man den Fisch weidgerecht abhakt und wieder schonend zurücksetzt.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (23. Oktober 2021)

Gerade bei Raubfischen kommt es auf das Gewässer an. In der Wertach sind Schonmaß und Schonzeit für den Hecht aufgehoben. Das soll vor allem dem Bestand an Bachforellen zugute kommen. Wir haben dort einfach zu viele Hechte, daher sollen möglichst viele raus. 

Im Bärensee beträgt das Schonmaß für Hecht 55 Zentimeter. Das finde ich in Ordnung. Die Schleie hat 30 Zentimeter. Aber ganz ehrlich: bei einigen Fischarten setze ich mir ein eigenes (höheres) Schonmaß. Da kann es schon mal passieren, dass mir eine Schleie mit 33 Zentimtern aus der Hand rutscht.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Oktober 2021)

Kanal-Angler schrieb:


> Vor allem sollte man aber das Catch & Release bei uns wieder einführen in Holland ist das Gang und gebe das man seine gefangenen Fische wieder zurücksetzen darf. Catch & Release ist *keine* *qualvolle* Angelmethode wenn man den Fisch weidgerecht abhakt und wieder schonend zurücksetzt.


Dann mach das doch!
Edit by Mod.
Nettiquette beachten!
Kann doch jeder für sich persönlich entscheiden, leider will man eine allgemein Verpflichtung, also alle anderen Kollegen auch zu ihrem Glück zwingen.

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (23. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Taxidermist schrieb:


> leider will man eine allgemein Verpflichtung


Wer ist "man" ?

Die Regeln legen ja nicht Angler fest, sondern Behörden oder Bewirtschafter.


----------



## Kanal-Angler (23. Oktober 2021)

*Taxidermist*

Edit by Mod! 
Nettiquette beachten!
Bist du selber von der PETA?
Was hat das Catch & Release mit kein Arsch in der Hose zu tun? Du solltest hier mal einen anderen Ton anschlagen:
Du glaubst doch wohl nicht das hier im Chat auch nur ein Angler freiwillig reinschreibt das er Fische zurücksetzt wo die PETA sofort da hinter her ist diesen Menschen eine Anzeige zu verpassen!
Das macht doch kein Mensch, es sei denn, die haben so wie du die Eier in der Hose dazu.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Oktober 2021)

Kanal-Angler schrieb:


> Das macht doch kein Mensch, es sei denn du hast die Eier in der Hose dazu.





			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/foto-des-heutigen-tages.308547/page-148#post-5212401
		


Hier mal ausnahmsweise zu sehen!

Jürgen


----------



## Kanal-Angler (23. Oktober 2021)

*Taxidermist*

Du schreibst aber nicht dabei das du den Hecht in Deutschland zurückgesetzt hast, wenn das in Holland war ist das ja auch OK.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

auch in DE könnte man Fische zurücksetzen, wenn es hinreichende Gründe dafür gibt.  

Ob es dann auch wirklich klug ist, sich dabei fotografieren zu lassen und das dann online zu publizieren, dürfte individuell unterschiedlich beurteilt werden.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Oktober 2021)

Kanal-Angler schrieb:


> Man sollte es so halten wie in den Niederlanden (Holland) alles was über 70 cm. ist sollte grundsätzlich auch in Deutschland zurückgesetzt werden, das schont die Leich bereiten Fische und vergrößert wie in den Niederlanden das, auch bei uns öfters mal ein 1m.. Fisch gefangen wird.
> Auch den Barsch sollte man erst mit einer Größe ab 25 bis 35 cm. entnehmen dürfen.
> 
> Vor allem sollte man aber das Catch & Release bei uns wieder einführen in Holland ist das Gang und gebe das man seine gefangenen Fische wieder zurücksetzen darf. Catch & Release ist *keine* *qualvolle* Angelmethode wenn man den Fisch weidgerecht abhakt und wieder schonend zurücksetzt.


Hallo,

fände ich nicht gut, Ein Hecht mit 70 cm ist doch noch ein Hechtlein und wird von mir grundsätzlich nicht entnommen. Die liebsten sind mir die zwischen 80 und 90 cm, einen 75er nehme ich nur, wenn er ein Dickerchen ist. Das Mindestmaß ist bei uns 55 bzw. 60 cm, je nachdem ob Vereins- oder Verbandsgewässer.
Catch und Release war bei uns nie eingeführt, es war halt geduldet, weil das früher erstmal fast keiner praktizierte (wenn früher jemand einen maßigen Karpfen wieder zurückgesetzt hätte, dem wäre nichts passiert, aber er wäre als jemand angesehen worden, der nicht alle Tassen im Schrank hat).
Mit den Problemen mit C&R ging es erst los, als dies mehr und mehr propagiert wurde. Ganz schlimm wurde es dann mit Beginn der digitalen Fotgrafie und dem Veröffentlichen im Netz. Erst dann begannen die Anfeindungen, vorher interessierte das fast keinen Menschen.
C&R geht ganz einfach nach dem Tierschutzgesetz nicht. Ich selbst habe nichts dagegen, wenn dies jemand praktiziert aber man sollte auch an die Todesrate der releasten Fische denken. Ist sicher nach Fischart unterschiedlich aber nehmen wir mal den Zander, da liegt diese bei etwa 25 %. Das heißt, jeder 4. releaste Zander geht über den Jordan.
Zum Zurücksetzen selbst, dies ist nicht grundsätzlich verboten und es gibt einige Gründe, wo dies nicht straffällig ist. Probleme kann nur der Angler bekommen, welcher ohne jegliche Entnahmeabsicht zum Angeln geht und dies dummerweise auch noch propagiert.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## vonda1909 (23. Oktober 2021)

Kanal-Angler schrieb:


> Man sollte es so halten wie in den Niederlanden (Holland) alles was über 70 cm. ist sollte grundsätzlich auch in Deutschland zurückgesetzt werden, das schont die Leich bereiten Fische und vergrößert wie in den Niederlanden das, auch bei uns öfters mal ein 1m.. Fisch gefangen wird.
> Auch den Barsch sollte man erst mit einer Größe ab 25 bis 35 cm. entnehmen dürfen.
> 
> Vor allem sollte man aber das Catch & Release bei uns wieder einführen in Holland ist das Gang und gebe das man seine gefangenen Fische wieder zurücksetzen darf. Catch & Release ist *keine* *qualvolle* Angelmethode wenn man den Fisch weidgerecht abhakt und wieder schonend zurücksetzt.


Wo steht das ich in Holland  alles über 70cm zurücksetzen muss?Bitte mit Text und Bild belegen!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Oktober 2021)

Eine komplett einheitliche bzw. allgemeine Mindestmaß-Lösung, für all die unzähligen Teiche, Seen, Flüsse und Flüsschen ist glaube ich nicht zielführend. Wie weiter oben bereits jemand schrieb, können in unterschiedlichen Gewässern natürlich auch ganz andere Parameter bzw. Gegebenheiten vorliegen. Irgendwelche Vorgaben, bezüglich Mindestmaßen und Entnahmeverboten, sollten meiner Meinung nach in enger Zusammenarbeit mit den vor Ort tätigen Fachleuten / Anglern und den zuständigen Behörden stattfinden. Was an Gewässer X Sinn macht, das ist an Gewässer Y eventuell bereits kontraproduktiv. Wohlgemerkt vor dem Hintergrund der Biodiversität und eines gesunden Gewässers uns nicht etwa abzielend auf die Lieblingsfische der Angler.

Genau wie der totale bzw. allgemeine Schutz des Kormorans großer Bullsh...t ist. Da er nun mal gebietsweise große Schäden an der eben von mir erwähnten Biodiversität und auch Gewässergesundheit anrichtet. Es ist also nicht sinnvoll Maßnahme X einfach flächendeckend auf Gebiet Y anzuwenden. Mindestmaß rauf oder runter ist von daher nicht so einfach zu pauschalisieren. Unabhängig davon machen Mindestmaße allerdings schon Sinn. Etwaige Entnahmefenster sollten ebenfalls an die jeweiligen Gegebenheiten vor Ort angepasst werden.

Catch & Release _- als reiner Angelzweck -_ ist meiner Meinung nach bei der auf bestimmte Fischarten spezialisierten Angelei abzulehnen. Wer zum Beispiel gerne auf Karpfen oder aber Hecht angelt, der sollte muss sich davon ab und an auch mal einen in die Pfanne hauen. Wer sagt: _"Meinem Lieblingstier, dem tue ich doch nichts."_ Der kaufe sich bitte bei den ebay Kleinanzeigen einen Tamagotchi in OVP.

Sollte doch eine einheitliche Mindestmaßregelung präferiert werden, so gibt mein Knobel Meier-Becher folgende Konstellationen zu den vom Threadersteller angefragten Fischarten her:

Hecht: 65cm

Zander: 61cm

Schleie: 41cm
Aal: _Meier ist eher unwahrscheinlich _


----------



## fishhawk (23. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Erst dann begannen die Anfeindungen, vorher interessierte das fast keinen Menschen.


Das ging doch schon 1986 mit der Reportage in Monitor und der Anzeige des deutschen Tierschutzbundes los.

Und en Gutachten des legendären Staatsanwalts und Angelvereinsvorsitzenden  Drosse.

Das Internet war dann nur noch der Booster.

Mindestmaße etc. sollten m.E. immer ans jeweilige Gewässer anpassbar sein.

In MFr ist das leider nicht so einfach möglich wie anderswo.


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. Oktober 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Für den Fischbestand sind große, geschlechtsreife Fische wichtig und nur ein kleines Prozent der Kleinen schafft es groß zu werden. Mindestmaß finde ich aus dieser Sicht eine eher unwichtige Kategorie. Weil ich ein gegner von C&R bin, finde ich eine Fangbegrenzung am sinnvollsten. Nachdem eine gewisse Fischzahl gefangen ist, ist für dieses Jahr dann Schluss. Die zweite für mich akzeptable Option wäre auch eine Begrenzung der Kartenzahl für ein gewisses Gewässer.


Die Qualität vom Laich kapitaler Fische, nimmt dem Alter entsprechend,in vielen Fällen stark ab.Von der Gesamtzahl der großen Ei Menge
kommt im Endeffekt, auch nicht viel mehr durch, als bei gesunden kleineren Hecht-Muttis.Was ist eine gewisse, gefangene Fisch Zahl, Kühltruhe voll ?
Was macht mann dann,Grundeln stippen,baden oder das Boot sauber ?  Und wie man guckt,wenn man irgendwo angeln will und keine Angelerlaubnis mehr bekommt,
weil die Kartenanzahl ausgeschöpft ist,,na ja super Idee.
Das Mindesmaß, ist eigentlich nur eingeführt worden,damit die Fische wenigstens,einmal die Möglichkeit haben,einmal im Leben zu laichen,ganz unabhängig davon,
ob an einer fünfziger Fritte ,nun was dran ist oder nicht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Oktober 2021)

Unter der Zuhilfenahme neuester technischer bzw. digitaler Errungenschaften sollte es doch eigentlich möglich sein, von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedliche Mindestmaße quasi in Echtzeit zu kommunizieren. Wobei sich noch nicht einmal täglich etwas ändern würde. Ein kurzer Blick auf die Homepage des jeweiligen Bewirtschafters und schon wüsste man Bescheid. Hier könnte die Digitalisierung tatsächlich sehr hilfreich sein.

Vorstellbar wäre auch eine ähnliche Institution, wie etwa die telefonische Zeitansage. Gibt es die überhaupt noch?
Zuletzt rief ich dort per R-Gespräch an, aus einem dieser gelben Kästen.


----------



## Fruehling (23. Oktober 2021)

Wie sich solche Diskussionen augenblicklich entkrampfen würden, kann jeder gedanklich durchspielen, wenn sich das Angeln nicht mehr lohnen muß.
Daß es das per se gar nicht kann, setzt man investierte Zeit und Geld ins ehrliche Verhältnis zum entnommenen Fisch, ist dann schon fast nebensächlich und trotzdem interessant. Grundsätzlich sind Hobbys nämlich nicht in der Lage, einen geldwerten Vorteil zu erzielen, sonst wären es Berufe.

Selbst ehemalige Kopfschlächter, wie ein Fred Kotowski, der jahrelang in jedem Winterhalbjahr allwöchentlich dutzende auf dem Eis liegende Hechte präsentierte, sieht die Sache mittlerweile anders und ermutigt jeden seiner Guidinggäste zum Zurücksetzen des Fangs, denn es geht hierbei nun um seine Geschäftsgrundlage am zwar großen aber nunmal nicht unendlichen Plauer See.

Wes Brot ich eß...


----------



## seatrout61 (23. Oktober 2021)

Die schonendste Möglichkeit für die Fischbestände ist diese gar-nicht-erst-zu-angeln bzw., wenn sich dies aus innerlichen Zwängen nicht vermeiden lässt, gar-nicht erst-zu-fangen.

Das sich Sinn und Zweck des Fischfangs mit der Handangel im Laufe der Zeit gewandelt hat, ist nicht zu übersehen...es macht für Aussenstehende einen Riesenunterschied aus, ob man einem Tier, hier Fisch...aus Spass am Hobby Angeln und zum Freizeitvertreib nachstellt und dabei billigend in Kauf nimmt, ihm zwangsläufig Leid zuzufügen, um ihn anschliessend zurückzusetzen... oder...in der Absicht nachzustellen, den möglichen Fang in der Küche verwerten zu wollen (ohne dabei gleich JEDEN Fisch mitnehmen zu müssen)...

Ersteres wird in der Gesellschaft -zurecht- als Tierquälerei konnotiert und gebrandmarkt...Letzteres dagegen wird (noch!) akzeptiert und ist auch von unseren Gegnern zwangsläufig zu tolerieren.

Nochmal zur Klarstellung: Es geht um das Motiv bzw. die Absicht angeln zu wollen...nicht darum jeden gefangenen Fisch schädeln und verwerten zu müssen.
Wünschenswert wäre, wenn wir Angler uns in der Präsentation nach Aussen hin zukünftig wieder cleverer anstellen würden.

Ich befürworte Entnahmefenster (zeitlich und /oder Größe).


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (23. Oktober 2021)

Kanal-Angler schrieb:


> *Taxidermist*
> 
> Du glaubst doch wohl nicht das hier im Chat auch nur ein Angler freiwillig reinschreibt das er Fische zurücksetzt wo die PETA sofort da hinter her ist diesen Menschen eine Anzeige zu verpassen!


Ich setze jeden!!!! gefangenen Fisch zurück, dazu stehe ich und mich interessiert auch nicht was andere dazu sagen, ist eben meine persönliche Entscheidung 
Ich bin für ein Küchenfenster, jeder Angler soll sich seine Küchenfische entnehmen dürfen, aber das müsste meiner Meinung nach ein enges Fenster sein
Beim Hecht z.B. 65-80 cm, alles was kleiner oder größer ist müsste zurückgesetzt werden
Zander 50-60 cm
Ich hoffe eben auf den Verstand der Angler, niemand möchte den Fischbestand ausrotten, wir alle sollten daran denken das unsere Kinder und Enkelkinder auch noch diesem schönen Hobby nachgehen möchten.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (23. Oktober 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dann mach das doch!
> Edit by Mod.
> Nettiquette beachten!
> Kann doch jeder für sich persönlich entscheiden, leider will man eine allgemein Verpflichtung, also alle anderen Kollegen auch zu ihrem Glück zwingen.
> ...


Hallo Jürgen,
wahrscheinlich macht er das ja. Aber wenn es nur wenige machen, bringt es nichts für den Bestand.
Genauso wie in der Gemeinschaftsküche im 10er Studentenwohnheim. Wenn 8 Leute alles wegräumen und putzen, reichen die zwei Schmierfinken aus, alles kaputt zu machen.
Gottseidank stirbt die alte Generation so langsam  aus, die gnadenlos alles Maßige bis zum Limit abgeschöpft hat. Und sei es, damit der nächste Angler den nicht mehr entnehmen kann. 
Man sollte ein Höchstmaß als Bereicherung und nicht als Strafe ansehen.
Ich würde es zumindest nicht gerne sehen, wenn die reichlich vorhandenen 50-65cm Schleien im Hausgewässer durch irgendwelche Neumitglieder in den Ofen landen. Dafür bieten sich die Besatzfische zwischen 30-40cm an.


----------



## Michi Back in Hell (23. Oktober 2021)

Muss man denn alles zu Tode regeln? Ich wohne in Bayern und würde ich mich hier an jede Regel halten, wie unsinnig sie auch sein mag, würde ich zu sonstnixmehr kommen. Es gibt ein Mindestmaß und was darüber hinaus geht, kann man ja selbst entscheiden. Da ich in 3 Vereinen fische, kenne ich auch den Bestand ganz gut. Wo viele Hechte drinnen sind, nehme ich gerne mal einen mit. In den anderen schmeiße ich sie (meistens) wieder rein. Wer die Wahl nicht hat, hat auch meinen Segen, den Fisch auch in letzteren Gewässern mitzunehmen. Von der "dann sollen sie halt Kuchen essen" - Mentalität halte ich nicht so viel. Und was die Mitnahmeverpflichtung angeht: Ein wenig ziviler Ungehorsam hat noch keiner Gesellschaft geschadet.
Viele Grüße, Michl


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Oktober 2021)

Kanal-Angler schrieb:


> Auch den Barsch sollte man erst mit einer Größe ab 25 bis 35 cm. entnehmen dürfen.


Solche verschärften Regelungen kann und darf jeder Fischereirechteinhaber, Verein etc. einführen und anwenden, eine Verschärfung der geltenden Gesetzeslage auf Landesebene ist dazu völlig unnötig.
Daher halte ich es wie Taxidermist und sage sinngemäß: "Hört auf noch mehr Kaputtregelung oder Verbote zu fordern, ihr schießt euch effektlos selber ins Knie, in Deutschland ist genug reguliert, um es mal freundlich auszudrücken."
In meinem Verein gelten auch verschärfte Schonmaße(z.B. Barsch min. 25cm).
Das ist gut so, braucht aber keine anderen Gesetze, das kann jeder jetzt schon jeder selbst festlegen.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das ging doch schon 1986 mit der Reportage in Monitor und der Anzeige des deutschen Tierschutzbundes los.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

na ja, so richtig ging die Anfeinderei erst Mitte/Ende er 1990er Jahre los.
Ich war im Herbst 1992 auf einen Lehrgang bei der Landesanstalt für Fischerei in Starnberg, da wussten aber mindestens dreiviertel der Teilnehmer (das waren alles Vereinsfunktionäre) nichts von dem seit schon zwei Jahren bestehenden  § 11 Abs.  8 der AVFiG, dem sogenannten "Abknüppelgebot"  .
Die fielen teilweise aus allen Wolken. Dies war aber schon schwach, ich wusste es ja auch schon seit 1990.
Mit Mittelfranken und den Mindestmaßen. Bei uns war ja auch damals der Auslöser für die bayernweiten Probleme damit, als ein Angler den Bewirtschafter eines Teiches, welcher das Mindestmaß für Karpfen auf 60 cm festlegte und er nur kleinere fing, bei der zuständigen Behörde hinhängte, dass er dies nur tat, dass überhaupt kein Karpfen entnommen werden konnte, da vermutlich überhaupt keine 60cm + Karpfen drin waren. Dies hängt uns bis heute noch nach.
Allerdings wenn man es gut begründet, bekommt man das schon genehmigt so haben wir (im Verein) höhere Mindestmaße bei Hecht, Zander, Forelle, Rutte, Schleie und Nase.
Allerdings musste wir das Mindestmaß beim Karpfen von ehemals 37 cm auf 35 cm zurücknehmen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Oktober 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Gottseidank stirbt die alte Generation so langsam  aus, die gnadenlos alles Maßige bis zum Limit abgeschöpft hat. Und sei es, damit der nächste Angler den nicht mehr entnehmen kann.


Hallo,

diese Äußerung halte ich für grenzwertig. Grundsätzlich ging man früher zum Angeln wegen der Ruhe, der Natur, zur Entspannung, aber auch ganz klar, um einen Fisch für die Pfanne mit nach Hause zu bringen. Sicher gab es damals Angler, welche, fast alles mitnahmen und entsprechend fischten; war ja im Rahmen des Limits und unter Einhaltung von Mindestmaßen und Schonzeit ja auch legal. Aber es gab auch viele Angler, welche eben nach einem schönen Fisch aufhörten.
Pauschal hier die "alte Generation" zu verunglimpfen geht gar nicht und ist auch falsch. 
Abgesehen davon, konnte ich nicht feststellen, dass z. B. der Hechtbestand in unseren Vereinsgewässern heute schlechter ist als vor 50 der 60 Jahren. Der war und ist nach wie vor gut bis sehr gut. Ich fische, lizenziert, seit 1960!

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Oktober 2021)

In den Kriegs- oder aber Nachkriegsjahren mögen privat gefangene Fische sicherlich auch den Speiseplan bereichert bzw. manch einem wohl überhaupt das Überleben gesichert haben. Dass in solchen Krisenzeiten jeder nur an sich denkt, nicht aber an die Natur oder Umwelt, das ist wohl unbestritten.

Gegenwärtig sind wir in unseren Breiten glücklicherweise nicht länger auf ein solches "Zubrot" angewiesen und gehen tatsächlich der reinen Lustfischerei nach. Dabei steht natürlich die Freude an der Angelei und auch an der Natur im Vordergrund. Trotzdem soll und darf nicht der Hintergrund des Erwerbs von Nahrungsmitteln bei der Angelei in Vergessenheit geraten. Ich denke wer tatsächlich nur wegen Fangfotos oder aber des Geldes*** wegen zum Angel geht, der hat generell etwas nicht verstanden und sollte sich eventuell besser an einem der klassischen P&T(ake fish or picture) Gewässern herumtreiben. Die dortigen Betreiber werden sich schon um entsprechend tolle Fische kümmern, um ihr Business am Laufen zu halten.

_`***Etwa Finanzierung von Annehmlichkeiten, durch den Fang und privaten Verkauf von geräucherten Aalen oder aber Forellen._


----------



## andyblub (23. Oktober 2021)

Was mir häufiger auffällt, ist das Narrativ von den angeblich doch achso unkomplizierten und lockeren Niederlanden als totales Gegenteil vom "Verbotsland" Deutschland. Neulich wollte ich mit einem Kumpel in die Niederlande über's Wochenende fahren und haben zum ersten Mal ins Regelwerk geschaut und das deckte sich überhaupt nicht mit dem Bild, was häufiger suggeriert wird. 
Aalangelverbot, Hechte dürfen nicht entnommen werden, sogar der Karpfen unterlag einer Fangbeschränkung. Hinzu kamen die Hinweise bzgl. des strengen Verbots von einsatzbereiten Ruten (als 'aktive' Rute zählend) und der Autokontrollen wegen der potenziellen Fischentnahme. 

Tut mir leid, aber für mich ist das so ziemlich das Gegenteil von "Lockerheit" und eine Catch&Release-Pflicht für Hechte und den angekündigten, regelmäßig stattfindenden Kontrollen halte ich eher für einen nervigen Stressfaktor. Wir sind dann lieber ins Emsland gefahren.


----------



## rippi (23. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin generell gegen Mindestmaße und halte sie für Blödsinn.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Oktober 2021)

andyblub schrieb:


> Was mir häufiger auffällt, ist das Narrativ von den angeblich doch achso unkomplizierten und lockeren Niederlanden als totales Gegenteil vom "Verbotsland" Deutschland. Neulich wollte ich mit einem Kumpel in die Niederlande über's Wochenende fahren und haben zum ersten Mal ins Regelwerk geschaut und das deckte sich überhaupt nicht mit dem Bild, was häufiger suggeriert wird.
> Aalangelverbot, Hechte dürfen nicht entnommen werden, sogar der Karpfen unterlag einer Fangbeschränkung. Hinzu kamen die Hinweise bzgl. des strengen Verbots von einsatzbereiten Ruten (als 'aktive' Rute zählend) und der Autokontrollen wegen der potenziellen Fischentnahme.
> 
> Tut mir leid, aber für mich ist das so ziemlich das Gegenteil von "Lockerheit" und eine Catch&Release-Pflicht für Hechte und den angekündigten, regelmäßig stattfindenden Kontrollen halte ich eher für einen nervigen Stressfaktor. Wir sind dann lieber ins Emsland gefahren.


Hallo,

sehe ich auch so. Ich halte die niederländischen Vorschriften hier sogar für komplizierter und vor allem unklarer als unsere. Dies kommt ja auch zum Vorschein, wenn hier in den Niederlanden angeln wollende deutsche Angler von den schon lange in den Niederlanden fischenden alten Hasen Auskunft bekommen. 
Unkompliziert ist etwas anderes.

Petr Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Oktober 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich halte die niederländischen Vorschriften hier sogar für komplizierter und vor allem unklarer als unsere.



Ich denke mit den niederländischen Fischerei- bzw. Angelvorschriften verhält es sich ähnlich wie mit den holländischen Tomaten.
Was auf den ersten Blick gut aussieht, das muss nicht unbedingt auch gut sein.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (23. Oktober 2021)

andyblub schrieb:


> Aalangelverbot, Hechte dürfen nicht entnommen werden, sogar der Karpfen unterlag einer Fangbeschränkung. Hinzu kamen die Hinweise bzgl. des strengen Verbots von einsatzbereiten Ruten (als 'aktive' Rute zählend) und der Autokontrollen wegen der potenziellen Fischentnahme.
> Tut mir leid, aber für mich ist das so ziemlich das Gegenteil von "Lockerheit" und eine Catch&Release-Pflicht für Hechte und den angekündigten, regelmäßig stattfindenden Kontrollen halte ich eher für einen nervigen Stressfaktor. Wir sind dann lieber ins Emsland gefahren.


Ich finde die Regel in NL die einfachsten der Welt, setze jeden gefangenen Fisch zurück und du erfüllst alle Regeln 
Hier in NL denkt man halt einen Schritt weiter und denkt an unsere Kinder und Enkelkinder
In Deutschland wird man ja erst wach wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist und die Flüße und Seen leergefischt sind
Ich bin aber auch um jeden deutschen Angler froh der in Deutschland bleibt und nicht in NL angelt
Was Kontrollen angeht, ich bin in der Regel 4-5 Tage in der Woche zum Angeln unterwegs, dieses Jahr bin ich nicht einmal kontrolliert worden
Selbst wenn ich täglich kontrolliert würde, ich würde es beführworten


----------



## fishhawk (23. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Pauschal hier die "alte Generation" zu verunglimpfen geht gar nicht und ist auch falsch.


So sehe ich das auch.

Das ist ne individuelle Einstellung und kein Merkmal bestimmter Generationen.

Ich hab schon in den 70er Jahren selektive Entnahme betrieben und war da beileibe nicht der einzige.

In meinem Stammverein gibt es dagegen relativ junge Mitglieder, deren Fanglisten eher nach Nebenerwerb als nach Hobby aussehen.


De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Ich bin aber auch um jeden deutschen Angler froh der in Deutschland bleibt und nicht in NL angelt


Ist zwar auch ein Vorurteil, aber das kann ich absolut nachvollziehen.  Ginge mir sicher genauso.



De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Ich finde die Regel in NL die einfachsten der Welt, setze jeden gefangenen Fisch zurück und du erfüllst alle Regeln


Wäre zwar einfach, ist aus hegerischen Gründen aber auch nicht immer wirklich sinnvoll.
Aber vielleicht haben die Holländer keine Probleme z.B  mit invasiven Neozoen.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> setze jeden gefangenen Fisch zurück und du erfüllst alle Regeln


Ist übrigens nicht mal in Kanada so.

Selbst da gibt es Rücksetzverbote für bestimmte Fische.

Wenn man z.B. an der Westküste einen Salmo Salar zurücksetzen würde, könnte es richtig Ärger geben.

Pazifklachse kann und soll dort man ruhig zurücksetzten, wenn man sie bei Drill und Landung schonend behandelt.

Mag sein dass man Hochsommer bei Warmwasser in niederländischen Poldern gefangenen Hechte oder im Winter vertikal aus tiefen niederländischen Baggerseen hochgepumpten Zander zurücksetzen darf/soll.  Ob das immer sinnvoll ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Manchmal ist es besser vielleicht gar nicht erst zu angeln, statt zu glauben mit C&R wäre alles geregelt.

Aber grundsätzlich würde ich mich mit den Regeln in NL wohl eher anfreunden können als mit denen in Bayern.

Grundsätzlich finde ich es besser, wenn Schonzeiten/Schonmaße/Limits an das jeweilige Gewässer angepasst sind.


----------



## Fruehling (23. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> ...Trotzdem soll und darf nicht der Hintergrund des Erwerbs von Nahrungsmitteln bei der Angelei in Vergessenheit geraten....



Doch, darf es. In NL wird nämlich genau das praktiziert und es funktioniert hervorragend. 

Wenn De_Snoekbaars hier davon schreibt, daß man in NL einfach nur jeden Fisch zurücksetzen muß, damit man allen Regeln genügt, stimmt auch das, weil es dort eben keinen Entnahmezwang gibt - zumindest ist mir keiner bekannt. Und dadurch, daß es dort Gebiete gibt, in denen Zander, Barsch und sogar mal ein Hecht entnommen werden dürfen, wird seine Aussage ja nicht falsch.

Vielleicht sollte man irgendwann einfach mal realisieren, daß am deutschen Wesen eben nicht die Welt genesen wird.


----------



## thanatos (24. Oktober 2021)

ja für ein vernünftiges Mindestmass bin ich schon - aber alles hat einen Haken - warum muß ich einen schwer
verletzten Fisch zum vergammeln ins Wasser zurück werfen - meiner Katze ist die Größe egal -
eben so warum muß ich einen gerade mal maßigen mitnehmen , ist meiner Katze auch egal , aber
ich möchte ihn nicht essen und er könnte noch ein bis zwei Jahre leben und wachsen .
Ganz pervers empfinde ich die Fangfensterspinnerei - hat Jürgen gut dargestellt .
Hab ich ja schon mal geschrieben - Regeln kennen , ignorieren , nach eigner Vernunft handeln -
und nicht erwischen lassen .


----------



## feko (24. Oktober 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> fände ich nicht gut, Ein Hecht mit 70 cm ist doch noch ein Hechtlein und wird von mir grundsätzlich nicht entnommen. Die liebsten sind mir die zwischen 80 und 90 cm, einen 75er nehme ich nur, wenn er ein Dickerchen ist. Das Mindestmaß ist bei uns 55 bzw. 60 cm, je nachdem ob Vereins- oder Verbandsgewässer.
> Catch und Release war bei uns nie eingeführt, es war halt geduldet, weil das früher erstmal fast keiner praktizierte (wenn früher jemand einen maßigen Karpfen wieder zurückgesetzt hätte, dem wäre nichts passiert, aber er wäre als jemand angesehen worden, der nicht alle Tassen im Schrank hat).
> ...


Du möchtest also das nur die Weibchen nach Möglichkeit entnommen werden?


----------



## feko (24. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das jedes Gewässer eigene Regeln und Vorschriften braucht.
Was nützt ein Mindestmaß von 25 cm für den barsch wenn der Bestand verbuttet ist?
Man kann auf den 2 Seiten schon einiges rauslesen... Der eine will nur 50er Aale,
Der andere nur große Hechte und Barsche...
Wieder jemand ist froh das die alte Generation nicht mehr so kann wie sie konnte.
Andere wollen die Niederlande als Maßstab.
Ich hingegen bin mittlerweile froh überhaupt noch eine freie Stelle zu bekommen.
Der angeldruck hat die letzten Jahre unglaublich zugenommen.
Nicht nur wegen corona, auch diverse Medien tragen dazu bei.
Was nützt ein Fenstermaß oder Rücksetzgebot wenn der nächste den Fisch verangelt?

Einerseits freut man sich über Nachwuchs,
Andererseits trifft es einen wie n Schlag wenn man an den Gewässern vorbei fährt und jede Stelle besetzt ist,bzw auch stellen die vorher unbefischt waren.

Eine neue Regelung wäre angebracht , vor nicht allzulanger Zeit haben die bisherigen gereicht.
Aber ob man mit verschärften Mindestmaßen dem Problem Herr wird wag ich zu bezweifeln.
Vg


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Oktober 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Du möchtest also das nur die Weibchen nach Möglichkeit entnommen werden?


Hallo,

nein hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun, wie kommst Du darauf? Aber da ich nicht ohne Entnahmeabsicht zum Angeln gehe (wozu sollte ich dann auch Angeln gehen  ) bin ich schon auf Fische aus, bei denen es sich zum Verwerten auch rentiert und mal ganz im Ernst; an einem 70er Hecht ist doch nichts dran. Abgesehen davon habe ich auch schon Milchner bis gute 90 cm gefangen. 92 cm ist da glaube, ich mein Größter. Darüber kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich größere Hechte grundsätzlich (grundsätzlich heisst; mit Ausnahmen) wieder zurücksetze. Erst neulich ließ ich einen ca. 15 Kilo Hecht wieder schwimmen.
Bei Forellen ist es ähnlich, die könnte ich ab 28 cm einsacken - aber eine 28er Forelle, was will ich mit dem Fischlein? Unter 35 cm geht da, außer einem ausgesprochenen Dickerchen, nichts mit.
Übrigens, wie schon erwähnt, konnte ich in meinen Vereinsgewässern in den letzten 60 Jahren nicht feststellen, dass die Hechtbestände schlechter geworden sind und woanders als in diesen und in unseren Verbandsgewässern fische ich nicht auf Hecht, wozu auch, die fängt man bei uns gut.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## feko (24. Oktober 2021)

Lajos, ich gehe von aus das du das gut machst.
Aber erwarte nicht das die anderen das auch hinbekommen.
Entnimmt jeder vorrangig die großen Hechte kann man von ausgehen das überproportional viele rogner im Ofen landen


----------



## feko (24. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Deshalb hat man in Hamburger Fischereirecht z.B. für eine Reihe heimischer Fischarten Entnahmefenster eingeführt.
> 
> ...




Da hast du recht. 
Aber wirst ein langes Gesicht machen wenn du auf einmal keine Karte mehr bekommst. 
So erging es mir letztes Jahr. 
Vg


----------



## Fruehling (24. Oktober 2021)

Tja, warum geht man zum Angeln, obwohl man keine Entnahmeabsicht hat, Lajos1?

Sollte man wirklich mal die ganzen Fliegenfischer, Großkarpfen- und Schwarzbarschangler fragen, die wie selbstverständlich ihre Fänge wieder zurücksetzen.
Oder sind die etwa auf ganz andere Fische aus, die sie dann auch entnehmen würden?


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Oktober 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Ich hingegen bin mittlerweile froh überhaupt noch eine freie Stelle zu bekommen.
> Der angeldruck hat die letzten Jahre unglaublich zugenommen.
> Nicht nur wegen corona, auch diverse Medien tragen dazu bei.
> Was nützt ein Fenstermaß oder Rücksetzgebot wenn der nächste den Fisch verangelt?
> ...


Hallo,

so etwas gibt es bei uns so gut wie nicht. Da in Bayern die Anzahl der Lizenzen an die Gewässerfläche gekoppelt ist, kann da niemand welche ausgeben, wie er lustig ist.
Außer Karten für Jugendliche müssen alle Erlaubnisscheine zum Angeln durch die Kreisverwaltungbehörde genehmigt werden. Ich kann z.B. an Altmühl und Wörnitz oft kilometerweit gehen (Spinnfischer), ohne dass ich einen anderen Angler sehe und auch an Wochenenden ist es keinesfalls so dass da alle hundert Meter einer sitzt. denn viele Angler laufen nicht gerne und bei uns darf man nicht mit dem Auto so einfach ans Gewässer fahren, nur an bestimmte Stellen.
Ich habe eine Top-Stelle fürs Ansitzfischen was ich allerdings sehr selten praktiziere, nur ein paarmal im Jahr. Die gehört mir allein, da hat bestimmt schon 10 Jahre keiner gefischt und warum? Weil man bis dahin 2 Kilometer laufen muss, zurück natürlich auch wieder. Aber da fange ich auch so gut wie jedesmal meinen Fisch/Fische.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## feko (24. Oktober 2021)

Dann bist du in einer sehr glücklichen Situation. 
Der überwiegende Teil der anderen angler nicht. 
Sonst gäbe es auch so einen thread nicht. 
Vg


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Oktober 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Tja, warum geht man zum Angeln, obwohl man keine Entnahmeabsicht hat, Lajos1?
> 
> Sollte man wirklich mal die ganzen Fliegenfischer, Großkarpfen- und Schwarzbarschangler fragen, die wie selbstverständlich ihre Fänge wieder zurücksetzen.
> Oder sind die etwa auf ganz andere Fische aus, die sie dann auch entnehmen würden?


Hallo,

ich bin in erster Linie Fliegenfischer und darf aus meinen Vereinsgewässer 30 Forellen im Jahr entnehmen. Mache ich aber nicht, mir genügen 20, weil ich aus Österreich auch noch so etwa 10 mitbringe.
Ich habe schon mit der Fliege gefischt, da waren die meisten hier nicht geboren nämlich seit 1962 also erzähle mir nichts vom Fliegenfischen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (24. Oktober 2021)

hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> wozu sollte ich dann auch Angeln gehen


Da hätte ich schon ne Idee. 


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ging man früher zum Angeln wegen der Ruhe, der Natur, zur Entspannung,


Wenn man keinen Fisch braucht, kann man ja den Haken abkneifen, wie es manche Fliegenfischer tun.



thanatos schrieb:


> warum muß ich einen schwer
> verletzten Fisch zum vergammeln ins Wasser zurück werfen


Musst Du das wirklich?  Das wäre z.B. in Bayern sogar ein Verstoß gegen das Fischereirecht.



feko schrieb:


> Aber wirst ein langes Gesicht machen wenn du auf einmal keine Karte mehr bekommst.


Das weiß man i.d.R. aber vorher.  Ansonsten muss man zugunsten der Hege und Bestandspflege eben auch bereit sein zu verzichten.

Ich persönlich stecke da lieber etwas zurück, bevor ich bei jedem Wurf einen Schritt stromab machen müsste, weil hinter mir schon die nächsten Angler anstehen.

Ich hab auch ganz brav einige Jahre gewartet, bis ich in einen kleinen Verein mit streng limitierter Mitgliederzahl und "low stock" Gewässern aufgenommen wurde.  Das fand ich völlig in Ordnung so. 

Mein Stammverein hat derweil aktiv Werbung für neue Mitglieder gemacht, obwohl dort pro Nase ca. 15 kg Karpfen und 4 kg Forellen im Jahr besetzt werden.



feko schrieb:


> Was nützt ein Mindestmaß von 25 cm für den barsch wenn der Bestand verbuttet ist?


Da wäre dann wohl eher ein Höchstmaß zielführend.

Je nach Gewässer können da andere Regeln sinnvoll sein.

Wir hatten z.B. bis Mitte der 90er Jahre in Mittelfranken Äschenbestände in solcher Bestandsdichte, dass sogar per Bezirksverordnung das übliche bayernweite Schonmaß von 35cm auf 30cm für MFr abgesenkt wurde.

Dass die Äschen in unseren Vereinsgewässern mittlerweile quasi verschwunden sind, hängt damit aber nicht zusammen.  Diese Sonderregelung ist längst passé.


----------



## Fruehling (24. Oktober 2021)

Ich weiß, wie gerne Du alles auf dich beziehst, Lajos1 und dich grundsätzlich für das Maß der Dinge hältst. Schließlich ist deine Frage nach dem Grund fürs Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht so naßforsch, wie die meisten deiner Aussagen hier.
Daß das fast alle der von mir oben genannten Angler(gruppen) tun, weißt Du selbst - schließlich kann dir fast keiner was vom Fliegenfischen erzählen, der 1962 noch nicht geboren war, deshalb meine Frage. 

Die Hoffnung bleibt, daß nicht jeder schon deshalb ein Depp ist, weil er etwas anders macht, als gewisse Herrschaften auf dem Fürther Raum.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Oktober 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich weiß, wie gerne Du alles auf dich beziehst, Lajos1 und dich grundsätzlich für das Maß der Dinge hältst. Schließlich ist deine Frage nach dem Grund fürs Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht so naßforsch, wie die meisten deiner Aussagen hier.
> Daß das fast alle der von mir oben genannten Angler(gruppen) tun, weißt Du selbst - schließlich kann dir fast keiner was vom Fliegenfischen erzählen, der 1962 noch nicht geboren war, deshalb meine Frage.
> 
> Die Hoffnung bleibt, daß nicht jeder schon deshalb ein Depp ist, weil er etwas anders macht, als gewisse Herrschaften auf dem Fürther Raum.


Hallo,

Du schreibst weiter oben; "....die ganzen Fliegenfischer". Nun ich kenne einige Dutzend, auch aus verschiedenen Ländern; sagen wir mal so, eine Hälfte davon betreibt C&R und die andere Hälfte macht es wie ich und nimmt auch mal einen Fisch mit, der gut für die Pfanne passt. Also weiss ich dass Deine Angabe hierzu nicht stimmt.
Meine Äußerung, dass ich nicht ohne Entnahmeabsicht ans Wasser gehe, bezieht sich auf meine Einstellung. Ich habe hier schon oft erklärt, dass ich keinem anderen Vorschriften mache, wie er angeln soll, erwarte aber auch von keinem anderen Angler das mir gegenüber und wenn jemand C&R betreibt, habe ich nichts dagegen.
Lediglich das Propagieren desselben sollten manche überdenken, denn genau dies hat uns den Gegenwind eingebracht, welchen wir, von bestimmten Gruppen her, heute ausgesetzt sind.
Von Deppen haben ich nichts geschrieben, würde ich hier auch nie tun. Ich hatte eine gute Kinderstube .
Also besser in Aussagen nichts reininterpretieren wollen, was gar nicht Kern der Sache war.

Petr Heil

Lajos


----------



## seatrout61 (24. Oktober 2021)

Die Frage die sich bei "Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht" aufdrängt, ist doch die, wie lange das noch möglich sein wird...die Mehrheit der Nichtangler wird dafür kein Verständnis haben und in einer Demokratie sind Mehrheiten nun mal diejenigen, die die Regeln machen...und denen ist es schXXßegal, wie wir Angler darüber denken und das finden.

Diese "dazu stehe ich", "mir doch egal, was andere darüber denken" Mentalität ist hier, freundlich formuliert, ziemlich kurz gedacht und für das Angeln kontraproduktiv...im Klartext: ziemlich dämlich und egoistisch, nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit ins Ausland auszuweichen...

Zu etwas stehen und das so zu machen ist das eine...darüber besser (zumindest öffentlich) die Klappe zu halten, was anderes...Reden ist hier Silber, Schweigen ist Gold...schaut euch um ...Postings in Angelforen, Beiträge in SocialMedia, Videos auf YT...wir liefern unzählige (völlig unnötige) Munition für Angelgegner und Hater und graben uns aus Profilierungssucht selber das Wasser ab...Erbärmlich!


----------



## Fruehling (24. Oktober 2021)

Nein, Lajos1, ich schreibe eben nicht nur "....die ganzen Fliegenfischer", sondern "...die ganzen Fliegenfischer [...], die wie selbstverständlich ihre Fänge wieder zurücksetzen."

Du erkennst den Unterschied?


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Oktober 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Nein, Lajos1, ich schreibe eben nicht nur "....die ganzen Fliegenfischer", sondern "...die ganzen Fliegenfischer [...], die wie selbstverständlich ihre Fänge wieder zurücksetzen."
> 
> Du erkennst den Unterschied?


Hallo,

Du magst es glauben, mich kostet es ein Lächeln .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (24. Oktober 2021)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Zu etwas stehen und das so zu machen ist das eine...darüber besser (zumindest öffentlich) die Klappe zu halten, was anderes...Reden ist hier Silber, Schweigen ist Gold...schaut euch um ...Postings in Angelforen, Beiträge in SocialMedia, Videos auf YT...wir liefern unzählige (völlig unnötige) Munition für Angelgegner und Hater und graben uns aus Profilierungssucht selber das Wasser ab...Erbärmlich!


Vielleicht denkt die heranwachsende Generation auch ganz anders darüber.
Hier in NL denkt man vollkommen anders über C&R als in Deutschland
Und oft wird vergessen das Deutschland nicht der Nabel der Welt ist
Wenn ich hier in NL einem zufällig anwesenden Nichtangler, egal ob Deutsch oder Niederländisch, frage ob ich den 70 cm Zander wieder freilassen soll oder ob ich ihn abschlagen und auf den Grill werfen soll bekomme ich zu 80% zu hören der soll wieder in die Freiheit zurück, bei Kindern liegt diese Quote bei nahezu 100%
Und nein, ich würde nie meine Klappe halten wenn ich in meinen Augen etwas Rechtes mache, wobei ich auch schon einige Jahre darauf verzichte von meinen Fängen Bilder zu machen, auch da hat bei mir ein Umdenken stattgefunden
ich bin 4-5 Tage in der Woche zum Angeln unterwegs, ich muss niemandem mehr beweisen ob, was und wie viele Fische ich fange
Erbärmlich ist sich zu verstecken und nicht zu seinem Handeln zu stehen


----------



## vonda1909 (24. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das ging doch schon 1986 mit der Reportage in Monitor und der Anzeige des deutschen Tierschutzbundes los.
> 
> ...


Zum Thema verschiedene  Gewässer verschiedenes Mindestmaß. 
Wer nun denkt das an einem 60ziger aus einem 0,5ha kleinem Teich mehr dran  ist  wie aus dem Bodensee  kann die Meinung  mit unterschiedlichen  Mm.jeder Zeit  bestimmt belegen


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Oktober 2021)

Also genau solche Diskussionen habe ich schon vor etwa 20 Jahren in Foren gelesen und tlw. auch mit be(ge)stritten.

Geführt hat das Alles bis Dato zu Nichts.

Die Angler sind einfach zu verschieden - man muss die Menschen akzeptieren, wie sie sind.

Die Gruppe der Hardcore-Releaser scheint mir allerdings geschrumpft zu sein.

dies mag damit zusammenhängen, dass man die ein oder andere tierschutzrechtliche "Aktion" seitens der diversen Gegenseiten inzwischen konsequent mit Anzeigen belegt ( hat ).

Großspuriges Herausposaunen,  dass C+R der Königsweg sei - von bereits verblichenen "Vorbildern" der Regenbogen-Angelpresse , gehört der Vergangenheit an,

da das Verhalten zum Teil schlichtweg illegal war in Deutschland.

Die B+C Promi´s , die nun größtenteils in Holland beweisen, wie echte Kerle angeln, kennt Jeder beim Namen - von nachahmenden "Nachwuchspromi´s" bis zu fast verstummten Tot-Großfischdrillern oder vollschlauen Lockenträgern ...Nachrücker gibt es kaum noch... nur noch Nachahmer.

Der C+R "Markt" ist in D. aufgrund der gesetzlichen Lage, verkümmert.

Ich finde das gut, weil das Verhalten m.M. nach Schwachsinn ist.

Ein entsprechend geeignetes Großgewässer mit limitiertem Zugang ( begr. Anzahl von Karten und biologisch vertretbaren Schonmaßen ) 

KANN bspw. auf Hecht NIEMALS von Anglern kaputtgefischt werden.
Der Hecht bspw.ist in Deutschland in keinster Weise bedroht !

Ob nun Rogner oder nicht - völlig belangloses "Großfisch-Schützer" Gequatsche.

Die Holländer schützen Ihre versifften, eutrophen, ertragreichen Kanäle eben durch Sonderregeln für bspw. Hechte, und essen lieber Seefisch.

Halte man sich an das Gesetz beim Angeln in D. und fertig.

Verstaubte Dogmen sind obsolet ( nieder mit dem C+R  )

R.S.


----------



## feko (24. Oktober 2021)

Der Seitenhieb mit dem großfischgequatsche war wohl auf mich bezogen? 
Wenn ja lieber Rheinspezie schau bitte über den Tellerrand. 
Finde das mit    #belanglos# 
Untere Schublade.


----------



## Fruehling (24. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ...Ein entsprechend geeignetes Großgewässer mit limitiertem Zugang ( begr. Anzahl von Karten und biologisch vertretbaren Schonmaßen )
> 
> KANN bspw. auf Hecht NIEMALS von Anglern kaputtgefischt werden.
> Der Hecht bspw.ist in Deutschland in keinster Weise bedroht !...



Das erzähl' mal Leuten wie Markus Kühlmann, der den Talsperren des Ruhrverbandes hechttechnisch wieder auf die Sprünge half.
Anschließend lacht er sich dann in den Schlaf...

Ganz vergessen: Auch dir willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert!


----------



## fishhawk (24. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


vonda1909 schrieb:


> kann die Meinung mit unterschiedlichen Mm.jeder Zeit bestimmt belegen


Eine Meinung muss man nicht belegen, die hat man einfach.

Ob die dann auch so stimmt, ist ne andere Sache.

Ich glaube z.B. nicht, dass alle Fische in bayerischen Gewässern die gleiche Genetik haben, exakt zur gleichen Zeit laichen, gleich schnell und gleich groß abwachsen und die gleichen Bestandsdichten erreichen.

Deshalb bin ich der Meinung, dass da gewässerspezifisch angepasst werden sollte.

Empirische Beweise könnte ich dafür aber nicht bringen.
Dürfte der Gegenseite aber auch ziemlich schwerfallen.


----------



## thanatos (24. Oktober 2021)

will nicht noch mal alles lesen wer geschrieben hat das Leute wie Lajos 1 und ich nun bald in die ewigen Jagdgründe gehen und dann alles besser wird .
Ja wir Nachkriegskinder sind und gehen noch mit der Absicht eventuell einen Fisch in die Pfanne zu kriegen
angeln , was aber nicht heißt das wir alles abschlagen was an den Haken geht .
Anders als Lajos bin ich ja im Osten aufgewachsen und nicht mal da in den 50er Jahren habe ich einen maßigen
Hecht mitgenommen - 35 cm - und der wäre auf den Tisch gekommen und ich hätte mich mit den Gräten plagen können . Ja Hechte waren damals in Massen vorhanden - mit dem Blinker konnte man schon mal auf 100 m
10 stück fangen bis man einen erwischt hat der die richtige Größe hatte . ( Der Rückgang hat aber nix mit Fischerei zu tun sondern ist Folge der Melioration )
Ja wenn ich heute angeln gehe gehe ich mit dem Vorsatz zu töten - dem entsprechend meine Ausrüstung
entweder ich gehe stippen fürs liebe Vieh ( 99% erfolgreich ) oder aber ich peile was für mich an ( ca 35 % erfolgreich)
 nun ein kleiner Unterschied zu modernen, jungen ,aufgeklärten ,bestens ausgerüsteten Anglern .
Wenn ich auf Karpfen gehe und Erfolg habe gehe ich mit meinem Fang nach Hause und bin glücklich .
Frage ich am Montag einen Jungangler der am Freitagabend sein Camp eingerichtet hat " na wie wars "
Antwort " scheiße nur 8 Karpfen und ne Brasse "
Nun zum Thema zurück - ja ich bin für *regional *festgelegte Mindestmaße und Mengenbeschränkungen .
Fangfenster lehne ich grundsätzlich ab .


----------



## vonda1909 (24. Oktober 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung das jedes Gewässer eigene Regeln und Vorschriften braucht.
> Was nützt ein Mindestmaß von 25 cm für den barsch wenn der Bestand verbuttet ist?
> Man kann auf den 2 Seiten schon einiges rauslesen... Der eine will nur 50er Aale,
> Der andere nur große Hechte und Barsche...
> ...


Was  hat  die Menge an Anglern am Wasser  mit Mm zutun? Andere  Gewässer  sind nicht bis kaum befischt.


----------



## feko (24. Oktober 2021)

Du verwechselst da glaube ich was. 
Vg


----------



## Bilch (24. Oktober 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> will nicht noch mal alles lesen wer geschrieben hat das Leute wie Lajos 1 und ich nun bald in die ewigen Jagdgründe gehen und dann alles besser wird .
> Ja wir Nachkriegskinder sind und gehen noch mit der Absicht eventuell einen Fisch in die Pfanne zu kriegen
> angeln , was aber nicht heißt das wir alles abschlagen was an den Haken geht .
> Anders als Lajos bin ich ja im Osten aufgewachsen und nicht mal da in den 50er Jahren habe ich einen maßigen
> ...


Auch bei der jüngeren Generation sind einige dabei, die so denken bzw. angeln. 

Ich gehe angeln zwar vor allem wegen der Freude am Angeln aber auch mit der Absicht einen guten Fisch für die Pfanne zu fangen. Bin prinzipiell ein Gegner von C&R (ich beurteile aber keinen, der diese Art von Angeln betreibt), aber andererseits ein Fürsprecher der Fangquoten. Habe auch meine ganz persönlichen Prinzipien - wenn ich mein selbst gesetztes Fanglimit erreiche (z.B. eine Forelle ü 50), dann ist Schluss für den Tag, auch wenn der Fisch schon beim ersten Wurf gehakt wurde (bin zwar öfter Schneider als erfolgreich, ist aber schon vorgekommen).

Nur noch ein Wort zu den Untermaßigen. Kommt natürlich vor, man muss aber so angeln, dass es dazu nur sehr selten kommt. Der, der eine untermaßige nach der anderen fängt, der sollte sich ernsthafte Gedanken über seine Angelmethoden machen


----------



## Astacus74 (24. Oktober 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Nur noch ein Wort zu den Untermaßigen. Kommt natürlich vor, man muss aber so angeln, dass es dazu nur sehr selten kommt. Der, der eine untermaßige nach der anderen fängt, der sollte sich ernsthafte Gedanken über seine Angelmethoden machen



Da sprichst du ein wahres Wort, wenn nur Jünglinge beißen sollte man A: Den Köder wechseln, sprich einen größeren verwenden oder B: den Platz wechseln.
Leider gibt es so einige Angelvideos wo Angelprofis haufenweise kleine Fische fangen, nach dem Motto "Ich hab 15 Zander in einer Stunde gefangen"
leider wahren das alles Mini Zander um 30cm, ja das sind schon richtige Könner.

Gruß Frank

Und ja ich nehme den einen oder anderen Fisch gerne mit und setze ich auch den einen oder anderen wieder zurück bin halt manchmal etwas ungeschickt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Oktober 2021)

Mein Gott, was für eine unnötige Diskussion hier! 
Die Diskussion um das Küchenfenster wird doch in Deutschland nur geführt, weil die Vereine keine Maximalgrößen festlegen dürfen. Sonst hätte diese in meiner Region (Mittelfranken) JEDER mir bekannte Verein für Karpfen,, Hecht, Zander, Forelle längst festgelegt. Warum? Weil es die große Mehrzahl der Mitglieder will! Mir als 1. Vorstand rennen die Mitglieder die Bude ein, warum wir nicht 80cm als Maximal-Entnahmemaß für Hecht und 60cm für Karpfen festlegen. Ich erkläre dann ausführlich, dass wir das möchten, aber nicht dürfen. Leider gibt es eine kleine Anzahl Angler, die gern kapitale Fische entnehmen und damit den C&R-Anglern ihr Hobby vermiesen. Was aktuell passiert ist ganz einfach, dass die C&R-Angler sich in "elitären Vereinen" zusammentun und dort ihrem Hobby nachgehen oder eh nur noch im Ausland angeln. Ich leite einen Fischereiverein mit 300 Mitgliedern. Wir haben die Mitglieder mal unverbindlich gefragt, wer für die Einführung eines Küchenfensters für Karpfen und Hecht ist: 87%. Das ist eine klare Antwort, den Vereinen sind in Mittelfranken jedoch die Hände gebunden. In Oberfranken geht da mehr. Aber es gibt wohl Hoffnung. Leute wie Arlinghaus finden wohl mittlerweile auch in Bayern Gehör.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (25. Oktober 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mein Gott, was für eine unnötige Diskussion hier!
> Die Diskussion um das Küchenfenster wird doch in Deutschland nur geführt, weil die Vereine keine Maximalgrößen festlegen dürfen. Sonst hätte diese in meiner Region (Mittelfranken) JEDER mir bekannte Verein für Karpfen,, Hecht, Zander, Forelle längst festgelegt. Warum? Weil es die große Mehrzahl der Mitglieder will! Mir als 1. Vorstand rennen die Mitglieder die Bude ein, warum wir nicht 80cm als Maximal-Entnahmemaß für Hecht und 60cm für Karpfen festlegen. Ich erkläre dann ausführlich, dass wir das möchten, aber nicht dürfen. Leider gibt es eine kleine Anzahl Angler, die gern kapitale Fische entnehmen und damit den C&R-Anglern ihr Hobby vermiesen. Was aktuell passiert ist ganz einfach, dass die C&R-Angler sich in "elitären Vereinen" zusammentun und dort ihrem Hobby nachgehen oder eh nur noch im Ausland angeln. Ich leite einen Fischereiverein mit 300 Mitgliedern. Wir haben die Mitglieder mal unverbindlich gefragt, wer für die Einführung eines Küchenfensters für Karpfen und Hecht ist: 87%. Das ist eine klare Antwort, den Vereinen sind in Mittelfranken jedoch die Hände gebunden. In Oberfranken geht da mehr. Aber es gibt wohl Hoffnung. Leute wie Arlinghaus finden wohl mittlerweile auch in Bayern Gehör.



Ist es bei euch im Landesfischereirecht verankert, dass Ihr keine eigenen Maße einführen dürft? 
In NRW ist mir ein derartiges Verbot nicht bekannt. Wie es in anderen Bundesländern ist, kann ich nicht sagen. 

Grundsätzlich muss doch jeder Verein bezüglich der örtlichen Gegebenheiten entscheiden, welche Maße wo eingeführt werden müssen.
Deswegen verstehe ich nicht, warum die Diskussion unnötig sein soll?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Oktober 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ist es bei euch im Landesfischereirecht verankert, dass Ihr keine eigenen Maße einführen dürft?
> In NRW ist mir ein derartiges Verbot nicht bekannt. Wie es in anderen Bundesländern ist, kann ich nicht sagen.
> 
> Grundsätzlich muss doch jeder Verein bezüglich der örtlichen Gegebenheiten entscheiden, welche Maße wo eingeführt werden müssen.
> Deswegen verstehe ich nicht, warum die Diskussion unnötig sein soll?



In Bayern müssen vom Gesetz abweichende Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße und Küchenfenster von der Unteren Fischereibehörde genehmigt werden. Und da gilt immer noch der Kampf gegen C&R und es wird nahezu alles abgelehnt, was eine Nähe zu C&R andeuten könnte. Immerhin durften wir das Mindestmaß für Hecht und Zander auf 60cm erhöhen, beim Küchenfenster (angestrebtes Entnahmeverbot ab 80cm) geht bisher gar nix. Bei Karpfen sieht es ganz schlecht aus.


----------



## MarkusZ (25. Oktober 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bei Karpfen sieht es ganz schlecht aus.


Das dürfte wohl auf alle Fischarten zutreffen, die in den betreffenden Gewässern nicht als heimisch gelten oder dort keine selbsterhaltenden Bestände bilden.

Die Begründung für Entnahmefenster ist ja, dass damit die Reproduktionskraft der Bestände verbessert werden und keine negative Selektion erfolgen soll.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (25. Oktober 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mein Gott, was für eine unnötige Diskussion hier!


Welch wahre Worte !
Warum wird aus allem eine C&R Diskussion ?. C&R ist in Deutschland nicht legitimierbar solange das Tierschutzgesetz in seiner derzeitigen Form existiert, *Punkt*
Wenn man es betreibt, sollte man auch die Eier haben im Falle eines Falles die Konsequenzen zu tragen. Die Auslandsvergleiche hinken weil es dort entweder Ausnahmeregelungen für Fische gibt, oder der Passus mit dem "zufügen von Schmerzen und Leiden ohne vern. Grund" im TSchG. fehlt.

@TE: hast völlig Recht mit den meist zu niedrigen Schonmaßen. Absolut überdenkenswert, weil der Gesetzgeber Schonmaße ja vorschreibt um *jedem* Fisch die Möglichkeit zu geben min. einmal ablaichen zu können. Wäre ein Job für unsere Interressensvertreter dies zu bemängeln.

Zum Erhöhen von Schonmaßen: das verhält sich (in Bayern) genau wie Naturliebhaber das geschrieben hat. Bei, von den Behörden gewollten Fischen (heimisch, selten) null Problem, bei allem was Richtung "anglerisches Vergnügen" oder gar nicht heimisch geht, praktisch unmöglich. Das finde ich auch absolut korrekt so.
Für uns war es z.B.  völlig problemlos die Schonmaße für Bafo und Äsche deutlich anzuheben und die Elritze ganzjährig zu schonen. Gleichzeitig gibt es für einen winzigen Bergbach ein abgesenktes Schonmaß von 22cm für die dortigen "Steinforellen". Fischen tut dort längst niemand mehr weil meistens kein Wasser drin ist, der Verein behält dieses winzige Rinnsal lediglich um das Biotop zu erhalten.


----------



## fishhawk (26. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

Schonmaß alleine kann je nach Angeldruck aber auch einen unerwünschten Ausleseeffekt haben.

Während frohwüchsige Fische relativ schnell das Schonmaß erreichen,  dann entnommen werden und nicht wieder ablaichen, können sich  kleinwüchsige Fische deutlich häufiger fortpflanzen, bis sie endlich mal die Entnahmegröße erreichen.  Diese Fische dürften sich dann langfristig durchsetzen, wenn Darwins Lehre zutrifft.

Je nach Gewässer und Fischart machen da angepasste Regeln m.E. schon Sinn.  Auch Entnahmefenster können da ggf. einen Beitrag zur Bestandspflege leisten, wenn sie situationsbedingt richtig eingesetzt werden.

Wie und warum Schonzeiten/Schonmaße in Bayern festgelegt werden, kann ich nicht immer nachvollziehen.

Warum es z.B. bayernweit Schonzeit/Schonmaß für Regenbogenforellen auch in Stillgewässern gibt, ist mir ein Rätsel.
Natürliche, selbsterhaltende Bestände in Baggerseen oder Teichen sind mir da nicht bekannt.

Bei heimischen, autochthonen Arten muss man dagegen meist extra auf eine positive Stellungnahme der Fischereifachberatung hoffen, wenn man Schonvorschriften für bestimmte Gewässer erweitern möchte.


----------



## seatrout61 (26. Oktober 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mein Gott, was für eine unnötige Diskussion hier!
> Die Diskussion um das Küchenfenster wird doch in Deutschland nur geführt, weil die Vereine keine Maximalgrößen festlegen dürfen. Sonst hätte diese in meiner Region (Mittelfranken) JEDER mir bekannte Verein für Karpfen,, Hecht, Zander, Forelle längst festgelegt. Warum? Weil es die große Mehrzahl der Mitglieder will! Mir als 1. Vorstand rennen die Mitglieder die Bude ein, warum wir nicht 80cm als Maximal-Entnahmemaß für Hecht und 60cm für Karpfen festlegen. Ich erkläre dann ausführlich, dass wir das möchten, aber nicht dürfen. Leider gibt es eine kleine Anzahl Angler, die gern kapitale Fische entnehmen und damit den C&R-Anglern ihr Hobby vermiesen. Was aktuell passiert ist ganz einfach, dass die C&R-Angler sich in "elitären Vereinen" zusammentun und dort ihrem Hobby nachgehen oder eh nur noch im Ausland angeln. Ich leite einen Fischereiverein mit 300 Mitgliedern. Wir haben die Mitglieder mal unverbindlich gefragt, wer für die Einführung eines Küchenfensters für Karpfen und Hecht ist: 87%. Das ist eine klare Antwort, den Vereinen sind in Mittelfranken jedoch die Hände gebunden. In Oberfranken geht da mehr. Aber es gibt wohl Hoffnung. Leute wie Arlinghaus finden wohl mittlerweile auch in Bayern Gehör.


Fürwahr, fürwahr - was für eine unnötige Diskussion.

Man muss die aktuelle Sach- und Rechtslage zum Thema Angeln in Deutschland realistisch betrachten, völlig egal, ob sie uns Anglern nun passt oder nicht. Der Blick ins benachbarte Ausland ändert daran nix.

Bevor CR in Deutschland legal wird, wird nach meiner Einschätzung eher das Angeln in Gänze verboten - wenn wir Angler uns hier nicht selber anpassen können, werden uns Nichtangler ihre Regeln vorschreiben...Beispiele in der Vergangenheit gab es zu Genüge siehe lebender Köderfisch, Setzkescher usw... und nun eben CR...dem gilt es zuvor zu kommen, dass wegen dem Verhalten weniger CR-Angler, die gesamte Anglerschaft in Mithaftung genommen wird.

Aber das Thema ist hier nicht CR, sondern Mindestmaße für Hecht, Zander, Aal und Schleie. Für alle 4 Arten gibt es bundesweit Mindestmaße und teilweise Schonzeiten.


----------



## jkc (26. Oktober 2021)

Hi, ich denke Aal ist da wegen seinem speziellen Laichverhalten ein Sonderfall. Ob ein entnommener Aal, 35, 50 oder 70cm ha, er wird nie am Laichgeschäft teilnehmen.
Bei den anderen Arten finde ich die jetzige Regel gar nicht übel, Mindestvorgabe durch das LFG/ der zugehörigen Verordnung und die Möglichkeit des Bewirtschafters diese an die Gegebenheiten anzupassen. Gefällt mir.
Die reinen Maße an sich erscheinen mir zunächst auch oft klein, aber immerhin kann man dann einen veangelten Fisch oberhalb dieser Größe legal verwerten, möglich ist das schon, an einem 25er bis 30er Barsch ist ja ähnlich viel (oder besser noch weniger) dran und da ist es sogar meine bevorzugte Küchengröße.

Grüße JK


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Oktober 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> In Bayern müssen vom Gesetz abweichende Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße und Küchenfenster von der Unteren Fischereibehörde genehmigt werden. *Und da gilt immer noch der Kampf gegen C&R und es wird nahezu alles abgelehnt, was eine Nähe zu C&R andeuten könnte.* Immerhin durften wir das Mindestmaß für Hecht und Zander auf 60cm erhöhen, beim Küchenfenster (angestrebtes Entnahmeverbot ab 80cm) geht bisher gar nix. Bei Karpfen sieht es ganz schlecht aus.


Und warum ist *das* so?

Weil C+R ohne eine Verwertungsabsicht in Deutschland nicht legitimiert ist.

Und das "zu Recht" - die Fischereibehörde hat da keinen Ermessensspielraum.

Warum Zwischenmaße einführen für Arten, die sich nicht selbst reproduzieren , eh´ ständig nachbesetzt ( Karpfen ) werden und in keinster Weise gefährdet sind?

die *ENTLARVENDE Antwort wurde weiter oben gegeben : es soll das reine C+R ermöglicht werden , was in Deutschland so völlig illegal ist.*

Um die eigene , eigensinnige C+R. Fraktion der Mitglieder vor sich selbst zu schützen, würde ich im Vorstand den Schwachsinn der Zwischenmaße gar nicht erst diskutieren !

Das kann für die Fraktion nämlich sehr teuer werden bzw. wird u.U. auch ein Freiheitsentzug im Raum stehen.

Kein "Kirmesangeln" in Deutschland legal möglich - das sollte jeder seriöse Vorstand wissen und umsetzen.

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Oktober 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> *Hi, ich denke Aal ist da wegen seinem speziellen Laichverhalten ein Sonderfall. Ob ein entnommener Aal, 35, 50 oder 70cm ha, er wird nie am Laichgeschäft teilnehmen.*
> ....



Oft gemachter Denkfehler : wird er mglw. eben *DOCH , *wenn er durch das Zurücksetzen die Möglicheit dazu erhält ( also lebendig im Wasser verbleibt )

R.S.


----------



## jkc (27. Oktober 2021)

Jou, im Prinzip hast Du recht, so höher das Mindestmaß, um so weniger Zeit bleibt um die maßigen Fische bis zur Abwanderung zu entnehmen und um so mehr werde es schaffen bis dahin nicht im Räucherofen zu landen. Sonderfall bleiben die Schlangen irgendwie trotzdem, da sie auch ganz andere Probleme haben. Will man denen wirklich helfen, reicht ein Mindestmaß ziemlich sicher ohnehin nicht aus, alleine auf Grund der Flussverbauung.

Grüße JK


----------



## AllesAusHolz (27. Oktober 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Sonderfall bleiben die Schlangen irgendwie trotzdem


da hast du vollkommen recht hier ein Zitat aus einem Bericht von 2019 
"Die Glasaale sind in China und anderen ostasiatischen Ländern heiß begehrt. Insgesamt wird der Umsatz des weltweiten Schmuggels von Glasaalen auf rund drei Milliarden Euro geschätzt. Jährlich werden rund 350 Millionen Aale aus Europa herausgeschmuggelt. Das ist rund ein Viertel aller jungen Aale, die die Gewässer Europas erreichen. 
„Größtes Verbrechen an Wildtieren weltweit“​Die Glasaale werden meist in China in Aalfarmen wieder ausgesetzt. Von dort aus werden sie dann in China selbst und in andere asiatische Länder verkauft. Der „Guardian“ spricht angesichts der schieren Anzahl der Lebewesen von dem größten Verbrechen an Wildtieren weltweit. Rund 15 Millionen Aale wurden letztes Jahr beschlagnahmt, es kam zu 153 Verhaftungen im Vergleich zu 98 im Jahr davor.

Vom Armenessen zur Gefährdung​Nicht nur der Schmuggel setzt den Aalen zu, die Fischart ist neben der illegalen Fischerei auch von Überfischung bedroht. Dazu kommen auch noch Verunreinigungen im Wasser. Laut der europäischen Polizeibehörde Europol ist allerdings nicht erfasst, wie viele der Verhaftungen auch zu Schuldsprüchen geführt haben. Die Mehrheit der Verhaftungen fand in Spanien, Frankreich und Portugal statt. "

Das ist zwei Jahre her, es läuft mir kalt den Rücken runter wenn ich mir nur vorstelle das die Zahlen bestimmt weiterhin jährlich gestiegen sind. Die beschlagnahmten 15 Millionen Aale sind gerade mal etwas mehr als 4% der 350 Millionen aus Europa ..... Um diesen Wahnsinn wenigstens etwas eindämmen zu können sollte man den Chinesen die damit Handeln solch eine Strafe aufbrummen das ihnen der Appetit vergeht und nicht nur ein lächerliches Trinkgeld. Aber solange es Abnehmer gibt wird es leider auch immer wieder jemanden geben der das Risiko erwischt zu werden in Kauf nimmt um nur ein wenig Profit einzustreichen. Zum Glück gibt es nicht nur Idioten unter uns Menschen.


----------



## vonda1909 (27. Oktober 2021)

Manches wird Willkürlich gemacht  sowie die Schonzeit für den Aal im Rhein


----------



## AllesAusHolz (27. Oktober 2021)

es gibt bei uns noch ein weiteres Problem warum wir Angler immer seltener einen guten Aal fangen das sind unsere guten Berufsfischer ..... die Aale die auch vom DAV ausgesetzt wurden und die die es allein in unsere Gewässer geschafft haben und dann auch noch das Mindestmaß erreicht haben, was ja anscheinend nur für die Angler gilt, die werden dann von den o.g. massiv abgefischt. Dieses Jahr waren die Fischer sogar so dreist das sie am Aus- und Einlauf der Dahme in den Langer See sowie in den Dolgensee jeweils 6 bzw. 8 Reusen gesetzt haben und zwar so dicht das sogar die Hausboote die dort sehr viel unterwegs sind ein zusätzliche Highlight hatten und zwar die Slalomfahrt in den See hinein und auch anschließen wieder beim verlassen. Ein ansässiger Angelverein dort hatte berichtet das der Aalfang sowie der Zanderfang im Vergleich zum Vorjahr um mehr als 60%  zurück gegangen ist und da haben die lieben Fischer auch einen ganz großen Anteil dran


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Oft gemachter Denkfehler : wird er mglw. eben *DOCH , *wenn er durch das Zurücksetzen die Möglicheit dazu erhält ( also lebendig im Wasser verbleibt )
> 
> R.S.


Auch wenn es traurig ist,irgend eine Turbine, oder ein hungriger schwarzer Vogel
wird ihn leider, höchst wahrscheinlich auf seiner Reise erwischen.................  





__





						tote aale durch turbinen - Google Suche
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Fruehling (27. Oktober 2021)

Kreativität ist gefragt beim Angeln in Deutschland.

Es ist aber auch zu blöd, wenn bei "Verwertungsabsicht" Küchenzander nur Hechte beißen, vice versa...


----------



## andyblub (27. Oktober 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Kreativität ist gefragt beim Angeln in Deutschland.
> 
> Es ist aber auch zu blöd, wenn bei "Verwertungsabsicht" Küchenzander nur Hechte beißen, vice versa...



Ich glaube, das ist richtig. C+R ist in Deutschland nicht mehrheitsfähig. Das erlebe ich immer wieder in Gesprächen mit Nichtanglern, die mich fragen, was ich denn mit den Fischen mache. Meine gängige Antwort geht dann in die Richtung, dass ich hier und da mal einen Fisch esse, zu kleine, zu große oder mir nicht schmeckende Fische jedoch zurücksetze. Dafür gibt's dann Verständnis und Kopfnicken. Üblicherweise geht's dann so weiter, dass ich dann ein "ist in Deutschland aber eigentlich nicht OK" einwerfe, auf welches ein überraschtes "oh, wieso das denn nicht?"-folgt. Ich trage dann die Argumente mit der Verwertungsabsicht, dem Vermeiden von (potenziellen Schmerzen/Stress) und der Degradierung eines Tiers zum "Sportobjekt" vor und erhalte dann nahezu ausnahmsloses Verständnis á la "Ach so, ja stimmt, das macht Sinn!".

Wie hier in dem Thread von anderen erwähnt wird, sehe ich es auch so, dass jeder sinnvoll und verfünftig handelt, unabhängig davon ob man 0%, 100% C+R oder irgendwas dazwischen betreibt, nur ganz verkehrt ist es aus anglerischer Sicht sich mit der Allgemeinheit und/oder dem Gesetzgeber anzulegen - provokative "Releaser"-T-Shirts, YouTube Videos und Instagram-Appelle pro C+R werden der deutschen Anglerschaft einen Bärendienst erweisen.


----------



## thanatos (28. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Oft gemachter Denkfehler : wird er mglw. eben *DOCH , *wenn er durch das Zurücksetzen die Möglicheit dazu erhält ( also lebendig im Wasser verbleibt )
> 
> R.S.


ja aber nur wenn er in einem Gewässer lebt in dem er auch eine " Auswanderungsmöglichkeit " hat 
und dann auch der Nacht der langen Messer entgeht .


----------



## fishhawk (28. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


thanatos schrieb:


> ja aber nur wenn er in einem Gewässer lebt in dem er auch eine " Auswanderungsmöglichkeit " hat


So sehe ich das auch.

wer Aale in Gewässer besetzt, von wo sie  nie die Sargassosee erreichen werden, braucht sich m.M eigentlich nicht besonders über andere Störquellen aufregen.

Dort wären Schonmaße dann nur ein Feigenblatt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> So sehe ich das auch.
> 
> ...



Weidenblätter statt Feigenblätter, so würde ein Schuh daraus.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Und warum ist *das* so?
> 
> Weil C+R ohne eine Verwertungsabsicht in Deutschland nicht legitimiert ist.
> 
> ...



Ich habe im vorigen Jahr 50 Jahreserlaubnisscheine für die Gewässer des Mittelfränkischen Fischereiverbandes ausgewertet. Laut diesen wurden 1 Karpfen und 2 Hechte gefangen. Offensichtlich haben die Angler das Angeln verlernt oder aber ... oh nein, da wage ich ja nicht mal dran zu denken  !!!

Und, ganz unter uns (es hört uns ja niemand zu): Im aktuellen und im vorigen Vorstand meines Vereins befinden sich in Summe 5 reine C&R-Angler. Und ich kenne leitende Verbandsmitglieder, die seit 10 Jahren keinen Fisch entnommen haben. Jehova, Jehova, steinigt ihn!!

Man kann die Realität verdrängen oder sich mit ihr auseinandersetzen. C&R-Angeln ist der Trend und fast nur Deutschland schert aus.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. Oktober 2021)

Reines C&R finde ich schon befremdlich, genauso wie die zunehmende Anzahl von Menschen, die überhaupt keinen Fisch essen, nicht kochen können und vieles mehr...!

Ich gehe angeln und wenn ich was fange, entscheide ich situativ, was damit passiert.
Dabei geht es um die üblichen Punkte, wie:
- Geschützt? Ja oder nein
- Mindestmaß vorgeschrieben? => ja oder nein
- aktuell gerade Schonzeit für den Fisch => ja oder nein

ABER auch um Punkte wie:
- Ist der Fisch bezüglich seiner Größe unter der Norm, entspricht er der Norm oder ist es eher ein Ausnahmefisch?
- Kann ich den Fisch ganz sicher verwerten? => Komme ich zeitnah dazu ihn zu zubereiten oder muss ich ihn einfrieren?
Wie viele von seinen Kumpels stapeln sich bereits in der Tiefkühltruhe, macht das Einfrieren überhaupt Sinn oder besteht die Gefahr, dass er dort vergessen wird und in 2 Jahren auf dem Müll landet?...

Im Grunde praktiziere ich Catch & Decide, also das was für mich einen vernünftigen Angler mit Kinderstube ausmacht (Respekt vor der Kreatur, waidgerechtes Verhalten, maßvolles Handeln kontra alles totschlagen was an den Haken geht...oder Fische horten, die man später doch nicht isst/in der Gefriertruhe vergisst)!
Ein Hecht von 70cm flutscht mir persönlich gerne aus der Hand, weil die so wuselig sind und nichts dran ist.
So ein 85er ist schon viel griffiger, der bekommt 'nen Ehrenplatz im Backofen.
So eine Dame von ü 1 Meter, bin ich irgendwie zu schwach zum Festhalten, weshalb die alle wieder schwimmen.
Mit Barschen, Zander etc. habe ich bei unterschiedlichen Größen ähnliche Probleme.

Reines C&R???
Jemand der überhaupt keinen Fisch isst, sollte meiner Meinung was anderes machen als angeln, z.B. in Lack & Leder seinen Partner an der Leine führen(der kann sich im Gegensatz zum Fisch entscheiden, ob er an der Leine geführt werden will oder nicht).
Ich meine was ist das, wenn ein Mensch aus Lust und Laune etwas mir einem anderen Lebewesen anstellt und dies keinen vernünftigen Zweck erfüllt, außer dass es ihm Spaß macht. (ein ähnliches Verhalten beschert der katholischen Kirche permanent Probleme/Skandale)


----------



## Fruehling (28. Oktober 2021)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ...Ich meine was ist das, wenn ein Mensch aus Lust und Laune etwas mir einem anderen Lebewesen anstellt und dies keinen vernünftigen Zweck erfüllt, außer dass es ihm Spaß macht. (ein ähnliches Verhalten beschert der katholischen Kirche permanent Probleme/Skandale)



Sollte man in der Tat die ganzen Reithansel fragen, die, je nach Disziplin, erschreckend mit ihren Tieren umgehen. Und dabei redet man dann über Warmblüter mit hervorragend ausgebildetem Nervensystem, entsprechenden Hirnarealen und nie bezweifeltem Schmerzempfinden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Oktober 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Sollte man in der Tat die ganzen Reithansel fragen, die, je nach Disziplin, erschreckend mit ihren Tieren umgehen. Und dabei redet man dann über Warmblüter mit hervorragend ausgebildetem Nervensystem, entsprechenden Hirnarealen und nie bezweifeltem Schmerzempfinden.



Das bringt die Sache auf den Punkt. Kein Pferd lässt freiwillig jemanden auf seine  Rücken, springt freiwillig über Hindernisse und macht freiwillig irgendwelche Dressur-Faxen, aber "Reitsport" ist Olympia-Disziplin. Wer hingegen einen Kaltblüter vor eine Kamera hält, macht sich in Deutschland strafbar. Völlig willkürlich und gaga.


----------



## ollidi (28. Oktober 2021)

Nur mal so zur Erinnerung weil hier, vielleicht durch altersbedingte Gedächtnisschwächen , vom Thema abgekommen wird.
Es geht um: Mindestmaße für Hecht, Zander, Aal und Schleie


----------



## Fruehling (28. Oktober 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> ...vielleicht durch altersbedingte Gedächtnisschwächen ,...



Sehr charmant!


----------



## ollidi (28. Oktober 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Sehr charmant!


So bin ich halt.   
Wer sich den Schuh anzieht...


----------



## yukonjack (28. Oktober 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Nur mal so zur Erinnerung weil hier, vielleicht durch altersbedingte Gedächtnisschwächen , vom Thema abgekommen wird.
> Es geht um: Mindestmaße für Hecht, Zander, Aal und Schleie


Aber Pferde haben auch ein Mindestmaß, sonst wären es ja Ponnys.


----------



## Thomas. (29. Oktober 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Nur mal so zur Erinnerung weil hier, vielleicht durch altersbedingte Gedächtnisschwächen , vom Thema abgekommen wird.
> Es geht um: Mindestmaße für Hecht, Zander, Aal und Schleie


wie sagte mal ein Weiser Mann   




Minimax schrieb:


> Willkommen im AB
> 
> Jeder weiss, wenn man ne Empfehlung für ne vernünftige Freilaufrolle sucht, sollte man nach einer Ultraleichtspinnrute fragen. Funktioniert wirklich


----------



## thanatos (29. Oktober 2021)

nun mal zum Thema zurück , klar sind Fangbeschränkungen und Mindestmaß sinnvoll aber es sollte regional geregelt 
sein denn das Fischaufkommen und das Abwachsen ist ja auch von Gewässer zu Gewässer verschieden .
Was hilft ein Mindestmaß für Schleie wo sie als einzelner vorkommender Fisch in Massen zwischen 
18 und 22 cm Vorkommen ( gab es mal bei uns ) man hätte hunderte fangen können eh man einen 
von 25 cm erwischt . Bei großen Gewässern wo Hechte schnell der Meter erreicht wird ist ein höheres Mindestmaß
angebrachter als in einem Gewässer wo das Wachstum bis 75 cm gut geht aber der Meter erst viele Jahre 
später erreicht wird , eine Überpopulation wäre die Folge . Zur Zeit hat er bei uns das lächerliche Maß 
von 50 cm - dafür ist bei uns das Zurücksetzen  kein Problem .


----------



## jkc (29. Oktober 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> ...eine Überpopulation wäre die Folge ...


Moin, Überpopulation bei Hechten ist meines Wissens so gut wie ausgeschlossen, zumindest solange niemand auf die Idee kommt größere Tiere zu besetzen; Ansonsten regeln die das unter sich.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Oktober 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Ansonsten regeln die das unter sich.



Nicht umsonst ist das Hechtdekor, unter den natürlich gehaltenen Wobblern, ein sehr erfolgreiches.


----------



## vonda1909 (29. Oktober 2021)

Ab morgen  Aal Fang Verbot  in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern  an den Küsten für  3 Monate  Hobby  so wie  Beruffischer. 
Geht doch!


----------



## Minimax (30. Oktober 2021)

edit by Mod: OT gelöscht.

Übrigens sind Mindestmasse zwar ein schwerfälliges, aber immerhin ein anwendbares Instrument, auch weil sie sich relativ aufwandslos verwaltungstechnisch für Regioenen und Gewässer von Jahr zu Jahr anpassen lassen. Küchenfenster ist schon einen Schritt schwieriger in der Praxis- und, ich will ehrlich sein, ohne je einen wirklich kapitalen irgendeiner Spezies gefangen zu haben, würde ich doch nicht alle Leute der möglichkeit Berauben, so einen "FIsch des Lebens" entnehmen zu dürfen.
Ich glaube, das mit Schonmaßen und -zeiten sowie besonders Fangbegrenzungen Gewässer und ihre FIsche schon in der Waage gehalten werden können, wenn auch nur grob, und nicht immer nachprüfbar.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ohne je einen wirklich kapitalen irgendeiner Spezies gefangen zu haben, würde ich doch nicht alle Leute der möglichkeit Berauben, so einen "FIsch des Lebens" entnehmen zu dürfen.


Danke, ganz mein Gedanke!

Jürgen


----------



## rheinfischer70 (30. Oktober 2021)

Genau, deswegen sind kapitale Räuber in den meisten deutschen Gewässern einen absoluten Ausnahme.

Um das zu ändern, wäre das Küchenfenster optimal.


----------



## Minimax (30. Oktober 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Genau, deswegen sind kapitale Räuber in den meisten deutschen Gewässern einen absoluten Ausnahme.
> 
> Um das zu ändern, wäre das Küchenfenster optimal.


Könnte es ein Kompromiss sein, die Entnahme von Fischen oberhalb des Küchenfenster über die Stückzahl stark zu beschränken, vllt. ein Fisch pro Saison oder so? So könnte man vllt. diejenigen ins Köchenfensterboot holen, die dem skeptisch gegenüberstehen.
Klar setzt dies ein gewisses Maß an Ehrlichkeit und Einsicht voraus, das tun aber alle Arten von Fangbeschränkung.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Könnte es ein Kompromiss sein, die Entnahme von Fischen oberhalb des Küchenfenster über die Stückzahl stark zu beschränken, vllt. ein Fisch pro Saison oder so? So könnte man vllt. diejenigen ins Köchenfensterboot holen, die dem skeptisch gegenüberstehen.
> Klar setzt dies ein gewisses Maß an Ehrlichkeit und Einsicht voraus, das tun aber alle Arten von Fangbeschränkung.


Hallo,

die meisten Angler werden kaum einen kapitalen Hecht in 10 Jahren fangen, wobei ich bei Hechten groß von 90-109 cm rechne und kapital ab 110 cm aufwärts.
Wenn jetzt solch ein Glückspilz mal wirklich einen richtig Großen fängt, warum um alles in der Welt sollte der den nicht entnehmen dürfen.
Die Spezialisten, die im Jahr einige in dieser Größenordnung fangen, setzten die eh meist wieder zurück.
Allerdings habe ich bemerkt, seit mein Sohn zum Hechtspezalisten geworden ist, dass es, zumindest in unseren Gewässern hier, weitaus mehr große und auch kapitale Hechte gibt als ich, früher nur nebenbei-Hechtfischer, angenommen habe. Worauf ich die Hechtfischerei in den letzten Jahren etwas forciert habe .
Den Hecht braucht man in unseren Gewässern nicht besonders schützen, die Bestände sind gut bis sehr gut.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (31. Oktober 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...Den Hecht braucht man in unseren Gewässern nicht besonders schützen, die Bestände sind gut bis sehr gut....



Sicher einer der Gründe, mehrere hundert Kilometer nach NL zu fahren, um dort passabel Hechte zu fangen. 

Oder meintest Du mal wieder die Gegend vor deiner Haustür?


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Oktober 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Sicher einer der Gründe, mehrere hundert Kilometer nach NL zu fahren, um dort passabel Hechte zu fangen.
> 
> Oder meintest Du mal wieder die Gegend vor deiner Haustür?


Hallo,

also ich würde wegen der Angelei auf Hechte nirgendwo anders hinfahren, da die bei uns gut zu fangen sind, nach den Niederlanden schon gleich gar nicht, die haben mir zu komplizierte Vorschriften und dazu keine Landschaft.
Ich war vor über 50 Jahren einmal in den Niederlanden, beim Barras, zum Marsch von Nijmwegen (auch weil man dafür eine Woche frei bekam . Es waren nicht die vier mal 50 Kilometer Marsch an vier aufeinader folgenden Tagen, es war die absolute Eintöngkeit der Landschaft, welche da belastend war.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (31. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> warum um alles in der Welt sollte der den nicht entnehmen dürfen.


Weil der Gewässerbewirtschafter der Meinung ist, dass solche Fische in seinem Gewässer besser zur Erhaltung der gewünschten Bestandsentwicklung beitragen sollten?

Der Angler sieht das ggf. wieder anders. Der möchte vielleicht lieber das Fleisch oder ein Präparat und da kommt bei einem Großfisch halt mehr rüber.

Es treffen halt zwei Interessen aufeinander.  Die des einzelnen Anglers und die des Bewirtschafters.  Und die sind nicht immer deckungsgleich.

Das ist aber bei den meisten Regelungen so.  Nicht jeder sieht ein, warum er sich einschränken soll.

Kommt auch immer auf den Angeldruck insgesamt und die Situation am jeweiligen Gewässer an.  

Die Bewirtschafter dürften da ggf. nen besseren Überblick haben, was für ihre Gewässer nun sinnvoll ist oder nicht.

So ganz neu sind diese Regelungen ja auch nicht.

Ich hab zumindest schon vor langer Zeit in Fliegengewässern geangelt, wo es Zwischenmaße gab.

Vollen Konsens wird man in dieser Frage aber wohl nie erreichen.

Aber das Beispiel von Naturliebhaber zeigt ja, dass sich da durchaus auch größere Mehrheiten in Angelvereinen finden lassen.

Ich hoffe, dass in Zukunft diese Bewirtschaftungmaßnahme in solchen Fällen auch bei uns hier zugelassen wird, wenn sie schlüssig begründet ist.


----------



## Fruehling (31. Oktober 2021)

Dann werde ich dich da nie treffen?

Ich freu mich, Lajos!


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (31. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin auch um jeden Angler froh der nur vor seiner Haustüre angelt. Wir kommen hier auch nie auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner. Ich habe auch nichts gegen Angler die ihre Fänge sinnvoll verwerten, aber in meinem Fall wäre das nahezu unmöglich. Ich bin mehrere Tage in der Woche zum angeln unterwegs, ich wüsste nicht wohin mit dem ganzen Fisch. Ich habe vor vielen,vielen Jahren für mich entschieden mir nicht vorschreiben zu lassen was ich mit meinen Fängen anstelle. Damit eure Kinder und Enkelkinder auch noch diesem schönen Hobby nachgehen können muss sich in Deutschland auf jeden Fall etwas ändern. Große Fische zurück zu setzen wäre ja schon mal ein Anfang


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Oktober 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Dann werde ich dich da nie treffen?
> 
> Ich freu mich, Lajos!


Hallo,

absolut richtig! Zum Angeln gehört für mich, neben Ruhe auch noch eine reizvolle Landschaft und da fehlt es da halt. Einmal da gewesen reicht.
Aus meinem Bereich bin ich, wegen der Angelei, eh nur wegen Salmoniden woanders hingefahren, den da sind wir nur mittelgut aufgestellt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Weil der Gewässerbewirtschafter der Meinung ist, dass solche Fische in seinem Gewässer besser zur Erhaltung der gewünschten Bestandsentwicklung beitragen sollten?
> 
> ...


Hallo,

sicher, da gibt es verschiedene Ansichten. Aber dass sehr große und auch alte Fische besonders gut für die Bestandserhaltung sind, glaube ich nicht. Die Produktion läßt bei jedem Lebwesen im Lauf des Alters nach, ist mal so. In Forellenzuchtanlagen werden die Zuchtforellen im Alter zwischen 6 und 8 Jahren aussortiert, obwohl sie in etwa doppelt so alt werden. Weil eben die Qualität des Laichs da nachlässt.
Zu den Hechten noch, ein Gewässer, welches dem Hecht zusagt, wird immer in etwa die gleiche Hechtmenge aufweisen, deshalb ist Hechtbesatz in ein Gewässer, ausser nach einem Fischsterben, unsinnig. Auszug aus einem Vortrag von Dr. Bayrle, Landesanstalt für Fischerei in Starnberg Herbst 1992.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (31. Oktober 2021)

Zuchtforellen sind Zuchtforellen und Hechte sind Hechte.
Mag es bei den Forellen vorrangig auf die Quantität ankommen, die dem Züchter schließlich höhere Erträge gewährleisten, sind es beim Hecht erwiesenermaßen die Gene, die für Robustheit und hieraus abgeleitet ein hohes Alter und somit für mehr Reproduktionszyklen sorgen.

Weiter oben hatte ich bereits auf die Erfolge von Markus Kühlmann im Hinblick auf die Talsperren des Ruhrverbandes verwiesen. Da kann man wirklich von Glück reden, daß ihn die Thesen eines Dr. Bayrle offensichtlich nicht interessiert haben.


----------



## thanatos (31. Oktober 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, Überpopulation bei Hechten ist meines Wissens so gut wie ausgeschlossen, zumindest solange niemand auf die Idee kommt größere Tiere zu besetzen; Ansonsten regeln die das unter sich.
> 
> Grüße JK


Wie alt du bist weiß ich ja nicht , - im Prinzip hast du recht - 
eine Beobachtung aus früherer Zeit 50er Jahre , ein kleiner Waldsee mit Zufluß und Abfluss ,Letzter
mündete auf einer Wiese die im Winter überflutet war , als Kinder haben wir dort zur Laichzeit mit 
Schlinge und Speer den Hechten erfolgreich nachgestellt . 1961 habe ich mit dem Blinker auf 
ca. 100 m 11 - mein Vater 10 hechte von 2- 3 Kg gefangen . ( 40 Jahre lang habe ich danach keinen 
Hecht mehr auf dem Teller sehen können )
Ja der See war recht Fischreich aber einen guten Schlei hat man erst öfter erwischt als es die 
Überflutungsfläche nicht mehr gab ,  - bis das elektrofischen die Reusen überflüssig machten .
Heut ist er einem C&R - Verein vorbehalten .


----------



## vonda1909 (31. Oktober 2021)

Eigentlich sollte man  nur zum Angeln gehen  wenn  der Fang auch in die Küche  kommt. Und nich zum Spaß  wie Tennisball hin und her geht heute fängt  in Müller  morgen Meier. Und die Größen sind so in Ordnung  wie sie sind.


----------



## fishhawk (31. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

muss jeder Bewirtschafter selber entscheiden, wie er seine Gewässer bewirtschaften will und auf wessen Expertise er sich dabei verlassen möchte.

Das mit der gleichbleibenden Hechtmenge erscheint mir z.B. nur in Gewässern schlüssig, in denen kein starker Entnahmedruck herrscht.

Bis 31.7.2000 war m.W. der Hechtbestand, und insbesondere der Bestand an Großhechten, z.B.  im Brombachsee deutlich höher als ein paar Wochen später.

Dass in einem Gewässer mit stabiler Fortpfanzung und angemessener Entnahme ein  Besatz mit Hechtbrut oder kleineren Satzhechten nicht geeignet ist, den Bestand fangfähiger Hechte über das gewässerspezifische Maß hinaus zu erhöhen, wird aber kaum jemand bestreiten.

Wie verschiedene Managementmaßnahmen sich auf die Bestandsentwicklung auswirken, wurde aber in mehrjährigen Vergleichsstudien schon untersucht.

Da steckt schon mehr dahinter, als reine Theorie.


----------



## vonda1909 (31. Oktober 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Zuchtforellen sind Zuchtforellen und Hechte sind Hechte.
> Mag es bei den Forellen vorrangig auf die Quantität ankommen, die dem Züchter schließlich höhere Erträge gewährleisten, sind es beim Hecht erwiesenermaßen die Gene, die für Robustheit und hieraus abgeleitet ein hohes Alter und somit für mehr Reproduktionszyklen sorgen.
> 
> Weiter oben hatte ich bereits auf die Erfolge von Markus Kühlmann im Hinblick auf die Talsperren des Ruhrverbandes verwiesen. Da kann man wirklich von Glück reden, daß ihn die Thesen eines Dr. Bayrle offensichtlich nicht interessiert haben.


Die Hechte in dem Möhnesee  sind auch alles Zuchttiere!


----------



## Fruehling (31. Oktober 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Die Hechte in dem Möhnesee  sind auch alles Zuchttiere!



Nein, dort war das Problem nämlich ein spezielles: Es gab so gut wie keine Hechte mittleren Alters mehr, da die nahezu ausnahmslos von den Anglern entnommen wurden. Die verbliebenen Großhechte in unnormal hoher Stückzahl, die anscheinend niemand fing, kümmerten sich kannibalisch um die eigenen Nachkommen, sodaß keine gesunde Pyramide entstehen konnte.

Kühlmann baute an der Möhne also gezielt auf den existierenden Bestand auf. Hierzu gab es auch mal eine Doku im Netz, die ich leider nicht mehr finde.


----------



## vonda1909 (31. Oktober 2021)

Dann hast du den Beitrag  im TV wohl verpasst!
Durch den ständigen Höhenunterschied  der Talsperren liegen die Eier  auf dem Trockenem.


----------



## fishhawk (31. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


vonda1909 schrieb:


> Die Hechte in dem Möhnesee sind auch alles Zuchttiere!


Soweit ich weiß, werden vom Ruhrtalsperrenverband Laichfische gefangen, gestreift und dann Brütlinge gezogen.



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Durch den ständigen Höhenunterschied der Talsperren liegen die Eier auf dem Trockenem.


Dass die natürliche Reproduktion der Hechte in den Talsperren stark eingeschränkt ist, habe ich auch schon gelesen.

Solche Gewässer bedürfen sicher anderer Bewirtschaftungsmethoden als Naturseen mit guten Laichmöglichkeiten und anderen positiven Umweltfaktoren.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Oktober 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Weiter oben hatte ich bereits auf die Erfolge von Markus Kühlmann im Hinblick auf die Talsperren des Ruhrverbandes verwiesen. Da kann man wirklich von Glück reden, daß ihn die Thesen eines Dr. Bayrle offensichtlich nicht interessiert haben.


Hallo,

sicher. Dr. Bayrle halt nur schwerpunktmäßig Fischereibiologie und Tierproduktion studiert und natürlich keine Ahnung von der Fortpflanzung der Fische.
Zu der Thematik ein Beispiel. Wir haben seit 1966 einen Baggersee mit ca. 30 Hektar. Unsere Vorstandschaft wollte daraus unbedingt ein Zandergewässer machen, trotz guten Hechtbestandes. Also wurden vo 1968 bis 1978 über 10 Jahre nur Zander als Raubfisch besetzt. Fangergebnis in diesen zehn Jahren pro Jahr ziemlich gleichbleibend so 5 bis 10 Zander und rund 150 Hechte in Größen von eben 1 bis 15 Kilo. Man kann dies gut als Beipiel hernehmen, da in dieserZeit fast jeder maßige Fisch entnommen wurde. Hinzu kommt, dass damals auch noch viel mit dem lebenden Köderfisch gefischt wurde, wodurch de Verangelungsquote schon relativ hoch war, kommt als noch einiges an Verlust hinzu.
Es wurden also 10 Jahre lang, ohne jeglichen Besatz jährlich rund 150 Hechte entnommen, ohne dass die irgendeine Auswirkung auf den natürlichen Bestand hatte. Nach 10 Jahren gab man das mit den Zander auf und besetzte wieder Hechte. Dies hätte man sich allerdings schenken können. Denn es blieb in den folgenden Jahren bei den rund 150 Hechten pro Jahr, welche dem Baggersee entnommen wurden. Daraus kann, zumindest bei diesem Gewässer, geschlossen werden, dass der Hechtbesatz wirklich für die Katz war, den das Fagergebnis war mit Hechtbesatz das Gleiche wie in den 10 Jahren ohne jeglichen Besatz.
Das Gewässer ist auch heute noch ein hervorragendes Hechtgewässer. Erst neulich fing ich einen mit an die 15 Kilo.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (31. Oktober 2021)

Die oben beschriebene, langjährige Situation war aus Anfang der 90er und die damals übermäßig vorhandene Brut hatte scheinbar kein Problem mit sich ändernden Wasserständen. 
Daß die Wasserstände ab den 2000er Jahren deutlich mehr schwankten, war natürlich nicht Bestandteil der Doku aus den 90ern.

Daß Bayrle keine Ahnung von der Fortpflanzung der Fische hat, hat niemand behauptet, Lajos. De facto hat sich Kühlmann nicht an solchen Experten orientiert und (trotzdem oder gerade deshalb) Erfolg gehabt. Der beschränkt sich übrigens nicht auf die Möhne, sondern gilt auch für Sorpe, Bigge/Lister und eine ganze Reihe weiterer Talsperren des Ruhrverbandes.

Wer sich tiefergehend informieren möchte, kann das auch telefonisch oder per Mail: https://www.landwirtschaftskammer.de/landwirtschaft/sachverstaendige/kuehlmann-markus.htm


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Oktober 2021)

Es herrscht kein Mangel an Hecht.

Und wenn, sind die Gewässer dann nicht geeignet.

Der Hecht rangiert bzgl. "Kulinarik" eher im unterdurchschnittlichen Bereich - er ist auch in der Gastronomie ( inkl. Kühltheken ) eher regional vertreten, weil er eben

mehr oder weniger "streng" schmeckt und die Gräten schwer zu parieren sind.

Der Hecht bleibt daher meist den Anglern vorbehalten, die wollen ihn eben essen oder als Sportliche Trophäe drillen, messen und abfotografieren - für Anerkennung , Ruhm und Ehre - und geschäftlich, weil man seine Produkte vermarkten will und/oder "Klicks" braucht.

Für den Ein oder Anderen ist der Hecht also Vordergründig eine "Hure" , im Nachgang erst Lebensmittel und Lebewesen.

Hechte wachsen ihr Leben lang - daher ist die Genetik bzgl. Großwüchsigkeit, egal.

Sie laichen auch schon recht früh und sind sehr robust - nochmal- geeignete Gewässer ( Größe, Deckung, Unterstände ) sind von einer Anzahl Angler nicht bedroht , die die Gewässerbesitzer mit Hilfe von Biologen eben bestimmen müssen.

Bedroht sind nur die Rekordgrößen - die Kapitalen, die ja zum "Zirkusfischen" von den ehrbaren Releasern zum Zeit vertreib und zur Selbstdarstellung gerne

maximal oft gedrillt werden sollen.

Die Krönung ist dann noch, dass man von Interessenvertretungen "der" Angler dann einfordert, sich für dieses in D. illegale Zirkusangeln , stark zu machen.

Sehr egoistisch und dumm , wenn man die Voraussetzungen in D. bedenkt - aber manche sind ja gleicher / besser als Andere?!



R.S.


----------



## Fruehling (31. Oktober 2021)

Mal überlegt, wieviel Tonnen Hecht pro Jahr für nen Appel und en Ei in Fischfutterpellets enden? Mag sogar sein, daß die anschließend in Forellenzuchtanlagen landen... 

Manchmal würde ich den gefangenen Meter+ Hecht gerne fragen, was ihm bzgl. seiner Zukunft am liebsten ist aber ich angel dann einfach weiter in der Hoffnung auf einen Bratbarsch.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Oktober 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Daß Bayrle keine Ahnung von der Fortpflanzung der Fische hat, hat niemand behauptet, Lajos. De facto hat sich Kühlmann nicht an solchen Experten orientiert und (trotzdem oder gerade deshalb) Erfolg gehabt. Der beschränkt sich übrigens nicht auf die Möhne, sondern gilt auch für Sorpe, Bigge/Lister und eine ganze Reihe weiterer Talsperren des Ruhrverbandes.


Hallo,

wenn die Gewässer bei euch so gut geworden sind, warum fährst Du dann in die Niederlande zum Angeln. Wegen der Landschaft kann es ja nicht sein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Oktober 2021)

Fischfutterpellets werden ja nicht aus begehrten Speisefischen gemacht.

Die werden gemacht aus B-Ware  , die reichlich vorhanden ist.

Ehemaliger Kollege ( Koch ) sprach unter vorgehaltener Hand von "Stinke-Hechten" , was wohl das geringe Ansehen in seiner Gastroeinrichtung betraf.

Ich sehe den Hecht als Beifang beim Barschangeln - gezielt angel ich da gar nicht drauf, deswegen ist mir das Mindestmaß des "Hungrigen Wolfes" auch ziemlich egal.

Fest steht , der Hecht ist nicht bedroht und braucht kein Küchenfenster.

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (31. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Daraus kann, zumindest bei diesem Gewässer, geschlossen werden, dass der Hechtbesatz wirklich für die Katz war, den das Fagergebnis war mit Hechtbesatz das Gleiche wie in den 10 Jahren ohne jeglichen Besatz.


Daraus könnte man dann schließen, dass die natürliche Vermehrung dort  intakt war und die Entnahmemenge nicht über das für das Gewässer angemessene Maß hinausging. Da reguliert dann vermutlich der Altbestand den Überschuss an Setzlingen auf das verträgliche Maß.

Da euer Baggersee von Fürth aus über 100km Anfahrt hat, dürfte sich der Angeldruck auch etwas regulieren. 

Kann aber m.E. schon sein, dass sich der Bestand an ähnlichen Gewässern mit deutlich mehr Angel- und Entnahmedruck anders darstellt.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Dr. Bayrle halt nur schwerpunktmäßig Fischereibiologie und Tierproduktion studiert


Die Frage bleibt aber, wie er zu der Erkenntnis des gleichbleibenden Hechtbestandes kommt.

Hat er auch über mehrere Jahre vergleichbare Gewässer mit unterschiedlichen Maßnahmen bewirtschaftet und regelmäßig Bestandserhebungen und Vergleiche gemacht? Die Studien, die ich dazu gelesen habe, kamen da schon zu Unterschieden.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Fest steht , der Hecht ist nicht bedroht und braucht kein Küchenfenster.


Das mag durchaus für so einige Gewässer zutreffen.

Ich würde mir aber nicht zutrauen, ein Pauschalbehauptung für alle Gewässer in DE aufstellen zu können.

Sowas macht die seriöse Wissenschaft auch nicht.

Das kommt schon auf die individuelle Situation vor Ort an.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Daraus könnte man dann schließen, dass die natürliche Vermehrung dort  intakt war und die Entnahmemenge nicht über das für das Gewässer angemessene Maß hinausging. Da reguliert dann vermutlich der Altbestand den Überschuss an Setzlingen auf das verträgliche Maß.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

ja, der Baggersee war schon immer ein sehr gutes Hechtgewässer. Ich kenne ihn, seit wir ihn haben (1966). Damals, konnte man, gerade als Spinnfischer (welche da ja noch Exoten waren) besser fangen als in jedem anderen Gewässer bei uns.
Der Angeldruck war damals mittel, da trotz der Entfernung (von mir daheim sind es exakt 105 Kilometer, welche man aber in einer Stunde schafft), das Gewässer beliebt war und ist, da man da als einziges Gewässer bei uns im Verein übernachten durfte, da uns auch Ufergrundstücke gehören. Ging übrigens bis so um 1980 gut, dann stand das Landratsamt auf der Matte, eben wegen der Übernachtungen. Wir konnten ein gutes Arrangement mit denen treffen, 10 Einheiten (ob Zelt, Wohnmobil oder Wohnwagen ist egal) sind erlaubt. Außerdem mussten wir drei Toiletten einrichten. Das mit den 10 Einheiten wird vom Verein her überwacht. d. h. man braucht vorher eine Genehmigung zur Nächtigung dort. Kostet wegen der Verwaltungskosten für 7 Tage 10 Euro.
Wegen der Aussage von Dr. Bayrle noch; ist jetzt 29 Jahre her, sinngemäß kam das etwa so rüber, dass sich in einem, dem Hecht zusagendem, Gewässer der Bestand selbst reguliert, da jedes Gewässer eine bestimmte Anzahl von Hechten verträg, die relativ konstant ist und bei einer Überpopulation diese von den Hechten selbst beseitigt wird. Bei einer zu geringen Anzahl von Hechten ist das Aufkommen im nächsten Jahr dafür entsprechend stärker. Dadurch gleiche sich das immer wieder aus. Deshalb äußerte er ja auch, dass Hechtbesatz unsinnig sei, da dies keinen Mehrertrag bringe. Er war, ausser nach einem Fischsterben, gegen Hechtbesatz, da unnötig und keinen Mehrertrag generiert.
Erst dachte ich ja auch, dass dies so ein akademisches Geschwafel sei und dann fiel mir die Sache mit unserem Baggersee ein und ich merkte, dass der recht hatte.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (31. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> , dass sich in einem, dem Hecht zusagendem, Gewässer der Bestand selbst reguliert, da jedes Gewässer eine bestimmte Anzahl von Hechten verträg,


Da wird er wohl kaum Widerspruch ernten, wenn es sich um ein Gewässer mit wenig Entnahmedruck handelt.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Deshalb äußerte er ja auch, dass Hechtbesatz unsinnig sei, da dies keinen Mehrertrag bringe.


Wenn die Rahmenbedingungen passen, dürfte das so sein. 



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Bei einer zu geringen Anzahl von Hechten ist das Aufkommen im nächsten Jahr dafür entsprechend stärker.


Das erscheint mir jetzt nicht unbedingt zwangsläufig so.  Das hängt m.E. schon von der Anzahl und Größenklassen der zuviel entnommenen Hechte ab, ob dieser Effekt tatsächlich eintritt..

Die Studien, die ich gelesen habe, kamen jedenfalls zu dem Schluss, dass mit unterschiedlichen Bewirtschaftungsmaßnahmen der Bestand auch unterschiedlich beeinflusst wird.

Das waren Feldversuche mit vergleichbaren Gewässern über mehrere Jahre.


----------



## jkc (31. Oktober 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ... und ich merkte, dass der recht hatte...


Moin, hat er vermutlich weitestgehend auch, aber es gibt davon eben auch Ausnahmen, wie z.B. die vorgenannten Talsperren die bedingt durch Wasserstandsschwankungen und mangelndem Laichsubstrat ein ablaichen erschweren.

Grüße JK


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da wird er wohl kaum Widerspruch ernten, wenn es sich um ein Gewässer mit wenig Entnahmedruck handelt.


Hallo,

der Entnahmedruck war, zumindest bei uns, früher natürlich stärker als heute, damals spielte C&R keine Rolle. Habe gerade die Fangstastistik von 1984 hier, demnach wurden in unseren Vereinsgewässern 998 Hechte entnommen; im letzten Jahr waren es 372. Dies ist auch der Grund, warum ich nicht feststellen kann, dass die Hechtbestände in unseren Vereinsgewässern rückläufig sind.
In besagtem Baggersee wurden 1984 151 Hechte entnommen, im letzten Jahr waren es 67.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (31. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Dies ist auch der Grund, warum ich nicht feststellen kann, dass die Hechtbestände in unseren Vereinsgewässern rückläufig sind.


Eben, dazu müsste man neben der Anzahl der entnommenen Hechte auch noch ne Vielzahl anderer Daten kennen.

Ansonsten bleibt eben nur der subjektive Eindruck, der je nach Angler unterschiedlich ausfallen kann.

Meine Fänge waren über die Jahre auch ziemlich stabil, obwohl die Gesamtfänge schon deutliche Schwankungen hatten. 
Lag aber wohl daran, dass ich eben nicht auf Menge gefischt habe und  mir bestimmte Nischen gesucht habe.

Wenn dann mehrheitlich gejammert wird, das schlechter gefangen wird, muss das nicht zwangsläufig am Bestand liegen.
Und mit Besatz lässt sich das beim Hecht i.d.R. auch nicht so einfach richten, wie z.B. bei Karpfen oder Forellen.

Da müssten dann ggf. andere Maßnahmen ergriffen werden.

Dass sich immer alles von selbst regelt, sehe ich in Angelgewässern nicht als Dogma.


----------



## Fruehling (31. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Fischfutterpellets werden ja nicht aus begehrten Speisefischen gemacht....



Begehrte Speisefische hin oder her, hier ging es um Hecht und was lt. deiner Aussage daraus und damit gemacht, bzw. nicht gemacht wird. Schau dir einfach die ganzen Videos der (Neben)Erwerbsfischer an den Bodden an, die dort paletten- und tonnenweise Hechte abtransportieren, aus denen für einen Spottpreis/Kilo Fischfutterpellets entstehen.


----------



## Fruehling (31. Oktober 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...Wegen der Landschaft kann es ja nicht sein....



Nicht? Was Du alles nicht weißt... 

Ansonsten mag ich die niederländische Gewässervielfalt, die ich durchaus an einem Tag beangeln kann.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (1. November 2021)

Als ich vor über 30 Jahren bei uns anfing, waren im Fluss 60+ Hechte eher selten.

Spätestens im Herbst fischten die Opas mit Köderfischen die Kanten ab und haben alles was Maß hatte, entnommen.

Heute sind die Opas von damals tot oder nicht mehr aktiv. Viele Jungangler setzen zurück und die durchschnittliche Hechtgröße hat sich stark verbessert.

Übrigens gibt's in den Niederlanden nicht nur eintönige Kanäle und Polder, sondern auch strukturreiche Abschnitte. Da ist viel passiert.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. November 2021)

Die durchschnittliche Hechtgröße zu steigern ist ein Ziel von wem?

Warum soll das automatisch gut sein, dass ein Fisch länger wird?

Manche finden eine Größe gut, die in den Backofen passt - oder von 2-3 Personen auch gegessen werden kann.

Warum "sollte" man ein Maß erhöhen , wenn ein Bestand nicht gefährdet ist?

Ich kenne ein norddeutsches Flüsschen , wo es reichlich sogn. "Flusshechte" gibt.

Da gibt es Viele Hechte zwischen 40-55cm  ,60er sind seltener und ein guter Fang, 70er sind sehr gut und 80er sehr selten.

Mindestmaß sind 50cm. und in dieser "bäuerlichen" Gegend nimmt man eben mit, was Maß hat und verwertet den Fang.

Da kommen Alle prima mit klar.

Falsch?

R.S.


----------



## Fruehling (1. November 2021)

Die Hechtgröße steigern durch Zurücksetzen? Langsam wirds interessant hier... 

Mal ernsthaft: Wenn sich ein Bestand, der kaum noch durch Entnahme beeinflußt wird, auf einer höheren Durchschnittsgröße einpendelt und das ohne Besatz geschieht, "steigert" die Natur das ganz alleine. Ob das der Küchenfraktion mit Durchschnittsbackofengrößen paßt oder nicht, wird von ihr dabei vernachlässigt.


----------



## fishhawk (1. November 2021)

Hallo,



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Da gibt es Viele Hechte zwischen 40-55cm ,60er sind seltener und ein guter Fang, 70er sind sehr gut und 80er sehr selten.


Ähnliche Ergebnisse zeigte auch die Studien, die ich gelesen habe.

In Gewässern, die intensiv und nach Mindestmaß befischt wurden, verminderte sich die Durchschnittsgröße und die Alterspyramide verschob sich  nach unten.  Da sprach man dann von Größenüberfischung.

Das wurde von der Wissenschaft allerdings eher als negativer Effekt gewertet, da es eine stärkere Abweichung von der natürlichen Populationsverteilung darstellt.

Wenn der Bewirtschafter für sein Gewässer keine Vorgaben bezüglich Hege/Nachhaltigkeit hat, kann ihm das natürlich schnuppe sein.
Dann kann es ihm auch reichen , wenn die Mehrheit Angler zufrieden ist.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. November 2021)

Moin,

die Hecht-Hege dort wird so praktiziert, dass man die Fanglisten auswertet und einen jährlichen Besatz mit Satzhechten macht.

Der Hecht wird dort wohl als guter Speisefisch gesehen - der Fluß ist durch das Ackerland sehr nährstoffreich und es kommen reichlich Weißfische vor,

sowie ( kapitale ) Zander , die ebenfalls als Satzzander jährlich rein kommen.

Es gibt auch sehr große Welse - vom kleinen Rotauge über Hasel, Güster , Klodeckel , Aal , Gründling etc. , etc. ist Alles in teils kapitaler Größe zu fangen.

Es gibt Krautfahnen , Lücken im Kraut , Holz , Sandboden, "dunklen" Boden , strömungsreiche und ärmere Stellen...der Hechtbestand ist hoch - aber eben kaum

"Trophäen".

Die Leute sind da pragmatisch - säen und ernten - nicht nur auf den Feldern ... ein hoher Fischbestand !

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (1. November 2021)

Hallo,


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> der Fluß ist durch das Ackerland sehr nährstoffreich und es kommen reichlich Weißfische vor,





Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Es gibt Krautfahnen , Lücken im Kraut , Holz , Sandboden, "dunklen" Boden , strömungsreiche und ärmere Stellen.



Wenn dann trotzdem 60+ Hechte schon ein seltener Fang sind, könnte man schon ins Grübeln kommen, warum das so ist.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> dass man die Fanglisten auswertet und einen jährlichen Besatz mit Satzhechten macht.


Wenn die Satzhechte eine entsprechende Größe haben kann man angesichts der  geringen Durchschnittsgröße dort schon davon ausgehen, dass sich damit die Anzahl der fangfähigen Hechte steigern lässt.

Mit einer nachhaltigen Bewirtschaftung hat das zwar m.E. nichts zu tun, aber wenn das dort nicht notwendig und nicht erwünscht ist, braucht man es ja auch nicht zu tun.

Andere Bewirtschafter würden das ggf. anders sehen und auch entsprechende Maßnahmen ergreifen.

Kommt immer auf die individuelle Situation vor Ort an.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (1. November 2021)

Es reichen für strukturarme Gewässer wenige gute Angler, um keine Großhechte aufkommen zu lassen. Das Gewässer mit überwiegend Kindergartenfischen wäre für mich persönlich extrem unattraktiv.

Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Fruehling (1. November 2021)

Bei uns heißt das "Angeln auf dem Wickeltisch".


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. November 2021)

Angeln auf dem Wickeltisch - wenn man auf Mindestmaße pfeift.

Wie ein Angler, den ich mal an der kleinen Weser bei Bremen traf - dort ist M.M. 60cm.

Sein Hechtlein war mit Langziehen 45cm.

"Was machst Du mit dem kleinen Fisch" ?

"Kommt in Suppe".

DAS ist Angeln auf dem Wickeltisch - wer sich an maßgebliche M.M. hält, ist einfach ein richtiger Angler, dem der Fang auch zusteht.

R.S.


----------



## Fruehling (1. November 2021)

Wenn man eine Zielfischgröße hat, die sich am Backofen bemißt, heißt das bei uns "Angeln auf dem Wickeltisch".

Dort, wo wir in NL angeln, gibt es kein Mindestmaß für Hecht.


----------



## Floma (1. November 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft: Wenn sich ein Bestand, der kaum noch durch Entnahme beeinflußt wird, auf einer höheren Durchschnittsgröße einpendelt und das ohne Besatz geschieht, "steigert" die Natur das ganz alleine. Ob das der Küchenfraktion mit Durchschnittsbackofengrößen paßt oder nicht, wird von ihr dabei vernachlässigt.


Wenn es denn auch im Gesamtsystem so ist. Ich kenn Gewässer, wo deine Folgerung absolut zutrifft. Ich kenn aber auch Gewässer, wo ständig an der Futterfisch-Front herum geschraubt wird,  also der Unterbau nachbesetzt wird. Dazu mindestens im Frühjahr einen Satz Forellen um gut aus dem Winter zu kommen.
Da kann man als Hecht-Mama schon mal die Hüften ausfahren.


----------



## Fruehling (1. November 2021)

Sehe ich auch so.
Mir ging's um die Aussage, daß sich durch bloßes Zurücksetzen die Fischgröße nach oben ändert, was ich immer noch für baren Unfug halte.


----------



## fishhawk (1. November 2021)

Hallo,


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> wer sich an gesetzliche M.M. hält, ist einfach ein richtiger Angler, dem der Fang auch zusteht.


Wenn der Bewirtschafter höhere Mindestmaße , Schonzeiten, Fanglimits etc. festgelegt hat, würde ich mich nicht auf Deine Aussage berufen wollen.


----------



## vonda1909 (1. November 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Zielfischgröße hat, die sich am Backofen bemißt, heißt das bei uns "Angeln auf dem Wickeltisch".
> 
> Dort, wo wir in NL angeln, gibt es kein Mindestmaß für Hecht.


Wo ist das  genau  in Holland


----------



## Fruehling (1. November 2021)

Überall dort, wo bestimmt wurde, daß Hecht unmittelbar nach dem Fang lebend in dasselbe Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden muß.
Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen also überall.


Edit:

*Bijzondere bepalingen:*
Bijzondere voorwaarden:
- Snoek moet onmiddellijk na de vangst levend in hetzelfde water worden teruggezet!


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. November 2021)

Ach ist das da,wo viele deutsche Angler auch mal einen anständigen Hecht fangen ?


----------



## Fruehling (1. November 2021)

Nein.


----------



## thanatos (1. November 2021)

ja jenau da wo die Hechte alles schnappen was ins Wasser fällt ob toter Fisch oder nur ´n Groschen,
erstmal haben bevor´s der Nachbar schnappt - ausspucken kann man immer noch .
Petri heil allen die auf so was stehen


----------



## Fruehling (1. November 2021)

Der Nächste, der sich als ahnungslos outet. 

Sagmal, habt Ihr hier ne Wette laufen?


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn der Bewirtschafter höhere Mindestmaße , Schonzeiten, Fanglimits etc. festgelegt hat, würde ich mich nicht auf Deine Aussage berufen wollen.



Ist korrigiert - hast ja Recht !

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. November 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Ach ist das da,wo viele deutsche Angler auch mal einen anständigen Hecht fangen ?



Ja, das ist das gelobte Land , wo ein drolliger Ostfriese in einem Graben , über den man spucken kann , 4 Hechte 90cm. Plus

auf Deadbait rauszieht ( ein Drill ist das ja eh´ nicht, weil die Fische winterträge sind und der schmale Graben kaum Drillfläche bietet ).

Schwupps landen die schnell über den Riesenkescher gezogen in den Armen des "Rekordanglers" , des "Profi´s".

Der Standplatz wird von den natürlich zurückgesetzten Rognern wieder eingenommen - eine leichte Verbreiterung im sonst monotonen Kanalverlauf reicht.

Also können die gleichen Fische beim nächsten Dreh genau an dieser Stelle wieder abgegriffen und per film vermarktet werden.

Vllt. dieses mal auf (s)einen Kunstköder?

Mehrfachfänge gezielt erwünscht und gewollt.

"Hollandia Perverta" .... 

Gott sei Dank gibt es das in D. nicht.

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (1. November 2021)

Hallo,


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> "Hollandia Perverta" ...


Ist ne legitime Meinung.

Gibt sicher viele Deutsche  die so denken.

Gibt aber wahrscheinlich in Europa, UK, Nordamerika etc. sehr, sehr viele  Angler , welche die deutschen Regeln für bescheuert halten, wenn sie davon hören.

Gibt auch viele deutsche Angler, die gerne zum Angeln in Länder fahren, wo die Gewässer nach anderen Kriterien gemanagt werden als hier in DE.

Gibt aber vermutlich eher wenige ausländische Angler, die wegen der deutschen Regeln hier einen Angelurlaub verbringen möchten.

Soll jeder für sich entscheiden, was ihm besser liegt und wo er lieber angelt.

Über die jeweiligen Regeln kann man sich ja vorher schlau machen.


----------



## feko (1. November 2021)

Du meinst einfach leben und leben lassen?
Das wäre doch zu einfach.
Lieber als irgend jemanden vor den Karren gepisst.
Ist ja besonders und gerne Mode geworden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. November 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ja, das ist das gelobte Land , wo ein drolliger Ostfriese in einem Graben , über den man spucken kann , 4 Hechte 90cm. Plus
> 
> auf Deadbait rauszieht ( ein Drill ist das ja eh´ nicht, weil die Fische winterträge sind und der schmale Graben kaum Drillfläche bietet ).
> 
> ...



Natürlich gibt es das hier in Deutschland. Ich kenne Leute, die zu Viert 2 km eines sehr geilen Flusses gepachtet haben und dort noch nie einen Fisch entnommen haben. Ich bin kommendes Wochenende eingeladen, werde sicher große Hechte fangen und genau so sicher alle zurücksetzen. Und einem alter Kumpel gehören hier in Oberfranken 4 km des Flusses Baunach. Da war ich schon oft Angeln. Seine Regel: "Wels darfste mitnehmen, alles andere geht zurück." Sehr geil!

Wer in meinen Verein will, den schauen wir uns im Vorstand genau an. Holländer und C&R-Angler welcome, manch anderer eher nicht. Grüße aus Bayern.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (1. November 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ja, das ist das gelobte Land , wo ein drolliger Ostfriese in einem Graben , über den man spucken kann , 4 Hechte 90cm. Plus
> 
> auf Deadbait rauszieht ( ein Drill ist das ja eh´ nicht, weil die Fische winterträge sind und der schmale Graben kaum Drillfläche bietet ).
> 
> ...


Solche Stellen sind selten und geheim. Sonst müsste er dort eine Platzkarte ziehen und den Hechten wird's auch irgendwann zu doof.
Die Realität in viel beangelten deutschen Knüppelgewässern ist eben eine andere als im Release-Gewässer. Um alle zufrieden zu stellen, bieten sich eben die Küchenfenster an.


----------



## Fruehling (1. November 2021)

Zur Wahrheit gehört aber auch, daß der "Laienprediger" ungezählte Male mit Kunstködern ans Wasser zieht und nicht eine Flosse sieht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. November 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Solche Stellen sind selten und geheim. Sonst müsste er dort eine Platzkarte ziehen und den Hechten wird's auch irgendwann zu doof.
> Die Realität in viel beangelten deutschen Knüppelgewässern ist eben eine andere als im Release-Gewässer. Um alle zufrieden zu stellen, bieten sich eben die Küchenfenster an.



Ein Hecht im Beitrag wurde dann wohl abseits seines bekannten Standortes wiedergefangen und wiedererkannt.

Der Fisch stand laut Aussage wohl einige hundert Meter weiter auf gerader Strecke und wurde anhand äußerer Merkmale als bereits gefangen zugeordnet.

Irgendwann stellen die sich eben woanders hin- um Ihre "Ruhe" zu haben!?

Wenn man die Fische langsam beim Namen kennt, bin ich schon lange raus.

Was ein Blödsinn...

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (2. November 2021)

Hallo,

hoher Angeldruck führt i.d.R. zu nachlassenden Fängen, auch wenn nicht jeder Fisch gleich eins auf die Mütze bekommt.

Hoher Angel- und  Entnahmedruck wirkt sich ebenfalls negativ aus, allerdings aus anderen Gründen.

Wer sich an welchen Gewässern wohler fühlt ist halt individuell verschieden.

Der eine ist mit knapp maßigen Fischen zufrieden, solange regelmäßig Nachschub kommt.

Der andere kann mit P&T wenig anfangen und sucht lieber am Low-Stock-Gewässer die Herausforderung.

Im Zweifel liegt es an den Bewirtschaftern, wie sie ihre Gewässer managen wollen. 

Idealerweise sollte es für jeden Anglertyp ein passendes gewässer zur Auswahl geben.


----------



## fishhawk (2. November 2021)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich kenne Leute, die zu Viert 2 km eines sehr geilen Flusses gepachtet haben


Solche Gewässer kenne ich auch.

Zum Beispiel ein  Salmonidengewässer wo oberhalb der Mühle eine sehr extensiv und nachhaltig befischte Privatstrecke liegt, wo auch nur wenig und wenn, dann nur mit Brutboxen oder F1 aus gewässerspezifischer Nachzucht besetzt wird.

Unterhalb der Mühle ist eine Vereinsstrecke, wo jedes Jahr mehrere Zentner fangfähige Forellen besetzt und sehr scharf befischt werden.

Die Unterschiede im Bestand und den Fangmöglichkeiten sind eklatant.

Die Angler in der Privatstrecke sind nicht neidisch auf die Vereinsangler, umgekehrt hört man das aber sehr häufig.


----------



## Horst22 (8. November 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Bei uns heißt das "Angeln auf dem Wickeltisch".


----------



## Gert-Show (8. November 2021)

Haut euch weiter Argumente um die Ohren, ich schaue einfach auf das Ergebnis der Abstimmung und fühle mich bestätigt.


----------



## thanatos (9. November 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Haut euch weiter Argumente um die Ohren, ich schaue einfach auf das Ergebnis der Abstimmung und fühle mich bestätigt.


na dann warte mal - ich habe keinen Punkt gefunden dem ich zustimmen kann und ich denke da bin ich nicht der Einzige .


----------

